# محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)



## مشعل السبيعي (16 مارس 2006)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام؟*

بقلم الشيخ أحمد ديدات​قمت بالاتصال بالكنائس الافريقية وشرحت مقاصدي للقسس الذين اهتممت ان يكون بيننا حوار , لكنهم رفضوا بأعذار شبه مقبولة. لكن المكالمة الثالثة عشر جائتني بالفرحة. لقد وافق القس فان هيردن على مقابلتي بمنزله في يوم السبت بعد الظهر . استقبلني القس في شرفة منزله بترحيب وود. وقال اذا كنت لا امانع فأنه يود حضور حميه البالغ من العمر سبعين عاما للمشاركة معنا في النقاش . ولم امانع في ذلك, جلس ثلاثتنا في قاعة المكتبة. 
*لماذا لاشيئ *: 
تصنعت سؤالا : ماذا يقول المتاب المقدس عن محمد؟.
وبلا تردد اجاب : لاشيئ. 
لماذا لاشيئ, وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات , فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك.
فقال : نعم , ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد.
فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ؟.
اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. 
*ولا واحدة بالأسم *: 
استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح , في العهد القديم؟.
قال القس : لا مئات بل الاف. 
قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا , تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام , هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة , حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا؟ ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم ؟. 
اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل.
اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح؟. 
*ما النبؤة* : 
اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل, وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا, فاننا ندرك بوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا.
قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج, انك تناقش, انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا, قال : نعم .
قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى, فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟. 
وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18), وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). 
*نبيا مثل موسى *: 
بعد ان قرا النص, استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟.
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟.ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟.
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل, فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص , تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا.
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك, اي مثل موسى .فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟.
اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا , وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع.
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟.
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر.

قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان , اشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 
فلم يجب القس.
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي , وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ, فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب.

*امور غير متشابهة *: 
قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم. 
واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة , بل حقائق مكشوفة .
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 
1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري , اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.
قال : نعم. 
2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. 
3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته .
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 
قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. 
4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين , مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة..
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس.اما الزعيم . فاعني به , الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا .فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس ..فهو زعيم.
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان, فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 )..
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء .
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , لكن محمد مثل موسى. 
5- لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس.
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بؤاد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 
في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. 
اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة , فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس ؟.
فأجاب : نعم. 
6- كيف كان رحيلهم : ان كلا من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية , فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.اليس هذا صحيح؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : من ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى. 
7- المقام السماوي : ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
قال القس : نعم. 
فقلت : ومن ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , بل محمد مثل موسى. 
بعد هذا الحوار المنطقي و المثبت بالادلة والبراهين , وبعد ان وافق القس , وبأستسلام لكل ما طرحته من اراء . 
قلت : ايها القس للان ماتناولناه , انما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) , اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب . 
انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).
وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق. 
*العرب واليهود* : 
اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 
ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 
ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 
*واجعل كلامي في فمه* : 
تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 
ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا  اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 
اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 
*انجاز لنبوة اشعياء* : 
ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 
ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). 
*انذار من الله* : 
قلت للقس : هل رايت كيف تنطبق النبؤة على الرسول محمد كأنطباق القفاز في اليد. 
اجاب القس قائلا: ان جميع شروحاتك وتفسيراتك انما هي فحص دقيق للكتاب المقدس , ولكن ليست ذات قيمة و اهمية, ذلك اننا نحن النصارى نحرز على يسوع الاله المتجسد الذي خلصنا من الخطيئة.

قلت : ليست ذات اهمية!!. 
ان الله انزل هذه النبؤة ثم تتاتي انت وتقول انها ليست ذات اهمية!, ان الله يعلم ان من الناس من هم مثلك ايها القس الذين بفلتة لسان وارادة قلوبهم الهينة يسقطون كلام الله و لا يعيرون له اي اهتمام, لهذا تابع تكملة النبؤة يقول الكتاب المقدس : ( ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي انا اطلبه ). وفي النسخة الكاثوليكية من الكتاب المقدس يقول : ( ساكون انا المنتقم ). ان الله القادر يتوعد بالعقاب و العذاب . 
ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 
نحن المسلمين لا ننكر ان عيسى هو المسيح الذي ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل. ان مانقوله هو ان ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير اطلاقا الى المسيح . انها نبؤة واضحة تتنبأ عن محمد. 
ابتعد القس بمنتهى الادب قائلا : انها مناقشة خطيرة ومهمة للغاية .
وسوف احاول ان اناقش الطائفة في هذا الموضوع. 
لقد مضت خمسة عشر سنة منذ ذلك الوقت وانا لا زلت انتظر ما وعد به!!. 
اعتقد ان القس كان مخلصا عندما دعاني ورحب بي وبالبحث العلمي , غير ان التحزب والتعصب لدين الاجداد يقتل بقسوة. 
ملاحظة من الناشر: ورد في التوراة أنه لن يخرج في بني اسرائيل أي نبي يشابه موسى:
وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى، الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ
(عهد التثنية 34: 10) و هذا دليل على أن البشارة ستكون حتماً لرسول من العرب. و الجدير بالذكر أن البشارات بمحمد (ص) مازال كثير منها موجوداً و تذكره بإسم أحمد أو محمد مع ذكر كثير من تفاصيل حياته.



هذا الحوار منقووول للامانه      لكن اتمنا ان يكون نقله له فائده للجميع


احترامي للجميع اخوكم:مشعل السبيعي​


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*اخي العزيز مشعل, هل انت قرأت القصة التي ذكرتها؟ و هل لك العلم الكافي بها للمناقشة؟*

*لاني حاب ان نتناقش في هذه القضية لاثبت بطلانها بالدليل و البرهان, فهل لك القدرة على امتابعة؟ ام انك من اصحب النسخ و اللصق؟*

*انا سأرد و أنتظر منك التكلمة...*


[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح أن محمد لم يُذكر بالاسم في الكتاب المقدس إلا أن رسالته وتعاليم دينه قد سبق الوحي وأنُبأ عنها بواسطة رسل الله وأنبياءه القديسون سواء في كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. فهؤلاء قد أخبرونا عن ظهور المعلمين والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيندسون بين شعب الله ليحاولوا تدمير إيمانه وعقيدته الصافية وتشويه وإلغاء رسالة محبة وقداسة الله*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبأنهم سيأتون بأديان بشرية تبعد الناس عن الإيمان الحي المقدس وترسلهم أكيداً في طريق الهلاك*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*واعدين أتباعهم بالحرية وهم عبيد للفساد. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالإسلام كما نعلم يقيناً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هو امتداد عربي مشوه لبدعة النصارى الضالة ومن شايعها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومزيج عربي لبدع آريوس ونسطوريوس وغيرهم من الهراطقات المنتمية إلى المسيحية الاسمية*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي فالإسلام ومحمد وورقة بن نوفل يندرجون ضمن تصنيف المسيحية المرتدة.*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات:*[/FONT]
*-- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لماذا لاشيئ*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك. }"*[/FONT]

*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأقول - طبعاً إن كلام ديدات الاستهزائي غير صحيح. فالكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن السوفيت بل يتكلم عن ملك الشمال كما ورد في الأسفار النبوية كدانيال وحزقيال والرؤيا. ولا هو يتكلم عن بابا روما بل يتكلم عن نظام بابل الزانية وعن المدينة المحاطة بسبعة جبال وعن المرأة السكرى بدم القديسين*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن الصحيح هو أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وصفاتها وعن ظهور الأديان المعادية للرب يسوع المسيح*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعن ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية عن الحق والكتاب والمخلص. ويتكلم عن تحول قسم كبير من المسيحية إلى ديانة بشرية باطلة ومرفوضة من الله*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتكلم عن ظهور الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح وقيامته وينكرون الآب والابن كما هو الحال مع محمد وشهود الزور والمورمون. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فكتاب الله الحقيقي هو كتاب نبوات وليس كتاب قصص مبتورة مشوشة ولا هو كتاب أحداث ماضية كما هو في المصاحف المختلفة ولا هو كتاب قصص نساء محمد وأحوالهن من أفك وصفوان وغيرها ولا هو كتاب شهوات الجنة الموعودة بحورها وغلمانها وخمرها وزناها وفاكهتها.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله*[/FONT]
*"{ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال : نعم *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد. **فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا واحدة بالأسم :*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*في العهد القديم*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال القس :لا مئات بل الاف. }"*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأقول: هذا الكلام صحيح وهذه النبوات تثبت أن كتاب اليهود الذي يتمسكوا به إلى الآن رغم كونهم غير مسيحيين يشهد ليسوع المسيح وأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وأنه تمم كل النبوات المختصة بمجيئه الأول لفداء البشر . . .*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انتبهوا الآن إلى هذه النقطة الحساسة والمهمة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات :*[/FONT]
*" { *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. } "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن مشكلة ديدات وغيره من المسلمين هي جهلهم لكتاب الله المقدس والأسلوب الأمثل للتقرب منه وفهمه. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالله لا يرفض من يتواضع وينسحق أمامه بل يبارك كل الطالبين نعمته ويفتح أذهانهم لفهم شريعته. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنلاحظ أن ديدات لا يريد أن يجادل في الألف نبوة الواردة في العهد القديم عن المسيح لسبب بسيط: فالظلمة أعمت عينيه ولا يريد أن يؤمن بوعود الإله في العهد القديم وكيف أنها تمت في العهد الجديد في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهذه النبوات وما تحويه من عقيدة هي أساس صدق دعوة يسوع أنه المسيح وفيها كل ما نحتاجه كمؤمنين لنعرف سر شخصية المسيح العظيم وعظمة عمله على الصليب.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا بد لنا أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات أن المدعو عيسى المسيح والوارد ذكره في كتاب المسلمين وأحاديث نبيهم هو نسخة مزورة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مشوهة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وشيطانية لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونحن كمسيحيين لسنا بحاجة إلى عيسى المسيح بل نرفضه رفضاً قاطعاً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونرفض أي كتاب آخر بجانب كتاب الله المقدس بعهديه ليعرفنا من هو يسوع المسيح... فيسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه: هو كلمة الله السرمدي وابن الإنسان*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والنبي الآني إلى العالم وابن الله القدوس. وطبعاً *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كان يجهل أحد فليجهل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* كما يقول الكتاب.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فإيمان ديدات والمسلمين بعيسى المسيح هو إيمان الجهل والغباء والعمى الروحي*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا يستند على الإيمان الحي الحقيقي المبني على كلمة الله فقط*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال الله في كتابه: *[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فعندما يرفض الإنسان كتاب النبوة الوحيد يحكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وإيمانه هو إيمان الجهل والعمى الروحي فكل من لا يسير بنور كلمة الله المباركة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بل يسلك في الظلام فإنه إلى الظلام يمضى وإلى الأبد*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمعلمون والأنبياء الكذبة*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يفترون على ما يجهلون *[/FONT]*… *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسيهلكون في فسادهم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أضاف ديدات:*[/FONT]
*"{ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم *[/FONT]*؟. } “*
*(*)  *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً يخيل للشخص الذي لا يعرف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الكلام صحيح*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بينما الحقيقة هي شيء آخر. فهذا الكلام هو جهل عميق و كذب متعمد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فكلمة *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيا العبرية*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* تعني الممسوح وهي (لقب أصبح اسم إن جاز التعبير) لأنها أتت بأل التعريف وهي واردة في كتابات اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح بقرون فقولنا ( مسيح ) يختلف عن قولنا ( المسيح )(وبالعبرانية مشيح وهامشيح)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ودانيال النبي تنبأ قبل خمسة قرون من ميلاد المسيح عن زمن ميلاد المسيح الرئيس وموته بقوله في الإصحاح التاسع *[/FONT]
*25- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ال*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. *[/FONT]
*26- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ال*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضيبها. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسح بالزيت المقدس هو من ممارسات العهد القديم كان يتم فيه فرز وتعين رجال الله كأنبياء أو كهنة أو ملوك في  خدمتهم لله.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما المسيح يسوع فهو *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيح الرئيس*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* تميزاً له عن غيره من مسحاء بني إسرائيل*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولم يُمسح الرب يسوع المسيح بصفته الإنسانية بزيت مقدس من الأرض*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بل مسح كما قالت النبوة بروح الله القدوس من السماء ليتمم النبوات السابقة عنه في موته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فدانيال النبي تنبأ عن السنة التي يولد فيها المسيح وهذا ما تم فعلياً كما أنه تنبأ عن موته وملكه العتيد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أما عن موت المسيح فيقول الكتاب ( ويقطع المسيح ) فهذا القول لا يؤكد فقط اسم المسيح بل يؤكد أن المسيح سوف يقطع أي يموت كما وردت هذه الكلمة أيضاً في نبوة أشعياء النبي (*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يقطع من أرض الأحياء .... وسكب للموت نفسه*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* ) وهذا دليل على بطلان ادعاءات الجهل الأخرى بأن المسيح بأنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقم من بين الأموات بل شبه به.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وهكذا نرى أن ديدات ورفاقه هم عميان قادة عميان*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا يريدوا أن يقرءوا نبوات الكتاب ليتعلموا فينالوا نعمة الفهم والخلاص وقد صدق قول الوحي بالقول (*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لو عقلوا لفطنوا وتأملوا أخرتهم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*).*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول ديدات:*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لم نسمع القصة من طرف القسيس لنحكم بصدق أو كذب ديدات. ولكن لنفترض أن هذا ما حصل حقاً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذا خطأ من قبل هذا القس الذي لم يعرف كتابه كما يجب. ولكن نترك هذا الأمر لله ولا نريد أن نجزم في أقوال ديدات ستظهر صحة أقواله في يوم الدين العظيم عندما يقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض ليعطي حساباً على كلمة تكلم بها.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول ديدات:*[/FONT]
*"*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح*[/FONT]*؟. "*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما النبؤة :*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فاننا ندركبوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا. **قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انك تناقش*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال : نعم . **قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد*[/FONT]*؟. *
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما هي النبوة:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كلام القس صحيح مائة بالمائة فالنبوة هي كتابات أنبياء الله القديسون والموجودة في كتاب الله. إنها معرفة فوق الطبيعة وعجيبة لأمور المستقبل القريب أو البعيد تناولت شخصيات أو أحداث وهي تسمو على معرفة البشر العادية أو علومهم وعند إتمامها نعرف قصد الله منها. كما أنها إعلانات إلهية تختص بقصد الله ومشورته لشعبه على مدى الزمن. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فبمقارنة النبوات السابقة في كتابات الأنبياء مع إتمامها ندرك أنها تحققت فنتعلم منها الحق. ومثال على ذلك هو ما رأيناه قبل قليل في نبوة دانيال النبي عن زمن ميلاد المسيح وموته. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالأمر ليس استنتاج فكري صرف بل هو بالدرجة الأولى إقناع إلهي لإعلانٍ مكتوب يُمكن المؤمن المتواضع والباحث عن الحق من الفهم من خلال كلمة الله الحية. فموقف القارئ لهذه السطور ولنبوة دانيال سيختلف من شخص لآخر *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمؤمن عادة بالإضافة إلى المُخلِص من الناس سيتواضع ويقبل موت المسيح ويرفض أي كتاب لا يتفق مع هذه النبوة الواردة قبل ميلاد المسيح المبارك بخمسة قرون *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما الجاهل الأعمى *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فإنه سيراها بعينيه ويفهمها بفكره ويرفضها بقلبه*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. فمحبة الحور والغلمان وشهوات الجنة التي يحلم بها ستعمي قلبه عن رؤية حق الله المعلن.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فبالرغم من أن استنتاجاته ستكون سليمة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالرغم أنه رأى صدق نبوة دانيال*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكنه لن يؤمن بها. أما لماذا فلأنه وبكل بساطة : أعمى وجاهل ولا يريد أن يؤمن بها.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكننا سوف نأخذ بتحدي ديدات ونفحص محمد ابن آمنة على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنرى هل كان محمد مشابه لموسى كليم الرب يهوه ورسول الإله القدوس. وسوف نفحص بالتفصيل من هو هذا النبي الذي تكلم عنه موسى . وأرجو من أحبائي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يلاحظوا *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أسلوب في ديدات في اقتطاع الآيات الكتابية خارج سياقها وقرينتها*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وهو مبدأ راسخ في أسلوب تعامل إبليس وعبيده مع آيات الوحي*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنا مثال على ذلك في تجربة ابن الإنسان في البرية. وهذا هو الأسلوب هو أسلوب شائع في كل البدع والأديان الشيطانية.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات القادياني:*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (*[/FONT]*18:18**)**، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قديماً قال الرب المتجسد لإبليس المجرب رداً على تجربته الأولى: (*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال الكتاب عن التجربة الثالثة: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل. لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك. ) *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*( متى *[/FONT]*4**: **5-6**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنلاحظ أن الشيطان يتميز بأسلوب معين عندما يقترب من آيات الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقتصها خارج إطارها ويحذف قسماً منها لكي توافق قصده من التجربة.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وديدات لا يختلف عن أبوه الروحي  إبليس*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فهو يقتص الآية التي يريدها خارج سياقها ويحورها كيفما شاء لتناسب عقيدته وحجته وبأي طريقة من الطرق.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لماذا*[/FONT]*؟*
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين يواجهون مشكلة خطيرة جداً تتعلق بنبيهم ودينهم وأسُس الاعتماد الإلهية المفقودة في رسالة محمد ابن آمنة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذا الأمر دفعهم للبحث في الكتب المقدسة التي يحاربونها ويتهمونها بالتحريف لعلهم يجدوا ما يسد هذا النقص الخطير في أوراق الاعتماد الإلهية لمحمد كنبي صادق مرسلٌ من الله الحي الحقيقي.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا وجود لأي نبوات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن محمد ابن آمنة هو من الأنبياء الصادقين أو المرسلين من الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه إيلوهيم). ولكننا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يحكم بالدينونة على محمد وأمثاله من الأنبياء الكذبة ويذكرنابأنهم مملوءين من روح ضد المسيح وهم أعداء صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال الوحي عن أضداد المسيح:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فمحمد يعتبر من ضمن الذين يقاومون الإيمان المُسلّم مرة للقديسين . . . وممن ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وينكر الآب والابن.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومحمد ينكر صلب المسيح وينكر موته وقيامته ولا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح كابن الله الوحيد (أنظر المقالة التي تشرح ما معنى المسيح ابن الله)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا بد أن نذكّر هنا أن كلمة يسوع كما تعلمون تعني (يهوه خلاص) فهو*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يهوه المخلص*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وليس عيسى القرآن. وإذ أقول هذا أتذكر احمد ديدات حاول في أحد المرات أن يقول أنه يؤمن أن *[/FONT]*Jesus *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هو المسيح وأنه ليس من روح ضد المسيح ولكن طبعاً هذا تقية و*[/FONT]*Jesus*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* بالنسبة لديدات هو عيسى القرآن وليس يهوه المخلص.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول الوحي:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انه دخل خلسة أناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة فجار يحوّلون نعمة إلهنا إلى الدعارة وينكرون السيد الوحيد الله وربنا يسوع المسيح (يهوذا *[/FONT]*1**: **4**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن كان أيضا في الشعب أنبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم أيضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك وإذ هم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. (*[/FONT]*2*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بطرس *[/FONT]*2**: **1**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (يوحنا *[/FONT]*5**: **23**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويقول المسيح المبارك:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا *[/FONT]*3**: **16**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فعدم وجود نبوات كتابية عن محمد رسول جبريل ينقض الدين المحمدي من أساسه ويعري دعوته بأنه نبي من الله الحقيقي. ولذلك فإنك تراهم يطوفون البر والبحر ليجدوا ما يسد هذا الفراغ الخطير جداً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقتطعون النصوص عن سياقها ويحرفوا معانيها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندما يفشلوا في هذا أيضاً يرددون أسطوانتهم الشيطانية المشروخة*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/FONT]*،. . . .** )*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.*[/FONT]
*"*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (*[/FONT]*18:18**)**،"*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو *[/FONT]*18:18*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد *[/FONT]*15**:*
*15 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك مثلي*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. له تسمعون. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:*[/FONT]
*15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إلوهيمك)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* نبيا من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يا إسرائيل) *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يا إسرائيل) *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلي. له تسمعون. *[/FONT]
*16 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وترجمة الآية حرفياً: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إلوهيمك)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* في *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إيلوهيمي)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/FONT]
*17 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وترجمة الآية حرفياً: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/FONT]
*18 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسط اخوتهم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* واجعل *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*كلامي*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أي: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(لإسرائيل)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* نبيا من وسط اخوتهم *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(إسرائيل)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/FONT]
*19 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*به باسمي*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* أنا أطالبه. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أي: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(أي يهوه)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* أنا أطالبه. *[/FONT]
*20 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(إيلوهيم)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فدراستنا لتثنية *[/FONT]*18*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: *[/FONT]
*1- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسط إسرائيل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* كما في العدد *[/FONT]*15*
*2- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*كلمة أخوتك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* في سفر التثنية*[/FONT]
*3- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيمه *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يهوه إيلوهيم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* إله إسرائيل عدد *[/FONT]*15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و18*[/FONT]
*4- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بين شعب إسرائيل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد *[/FONT]*15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و18*[/FONT]
*5- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتكلم باسم *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يهوه*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* الله الحقيقي (عدد *[/FONT]*19**)*
*6- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد *[/FONT]*20**)*​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل*[/FONT]*؟*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً لا*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات قوله*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*نبيا مثل موسى :*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بعد ان قرا النص*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. **فسألت : لماذا يسوع*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. **قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى*[/FONT]*؟. " *
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأهم كلمة*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* في النص هي أنه *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والكلمة الثانية هي : *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* من *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلي*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد *[/FONT]*15*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما معنى نبي مثلي*[/FONT]*؟*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل *[/FONT]*613*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*نقرأ في الأعداد *[/FONT]*16** - **17** -**18*
*16 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/FONT]
*17 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/FONT]
*18 *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : *[/FONT]*18*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*للإسرائيليين*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات في روايته:*[/FONT]
*"*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. **قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "*[/FONT]
*(*) ( *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة*[/FONT]*؟*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات حديثه:*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اشعياء *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حزقيال *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*دانيال *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هوشع *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يوئيل *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ملاخي *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء*[/FONT]*؟. *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلم يجب القس. **استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*امور غير متشابهة :*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بمقتضى عقيدتكم *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن موسى لم يكن الها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اهذا حق*[/FONT]*؟. *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* "*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*"*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*محمد لا يشبه موسى*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. لوقا *[/FONT]*23**: **46*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتابع ديدات حديثه:*[/FONT]
*" *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بل حقائق مكشوفة . **دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. *[/FONT]
*1- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:*[/FONT]*20:6**) . *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال : نعم. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونجيب ديدات بالقول: *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن الآية تقول : *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتابع ديدات حديثه: *[/FONT]
*" **2- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " *[/FONT]
*(*)  *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين*[/FONT]
*"**3- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . **اهاذا صحيح *[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس : نعم . *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مات صغيراً) *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية *[/FONT]*1**). *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وحفصة تبكي. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال: ما يبكيك*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أليس هي جاريتي*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قد أحلّها الله لي*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد أراحنا الله منها *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك*[/FONT]*؟ (*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح *[/FONT]*3**). *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة*[/FONT]*،*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لأنها كانت صغيرة.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان).*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فتقول: لا لا!*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (رواه الترمذي).*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أي يجامعهن*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن*[/FONT]*؟ *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة .*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة*[/FONT]*؟ (*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*باب ذكر زوجاته*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*). *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات قائلاً: *[/FONT]
*" 4- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . **الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. **و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:*[/FONT]*32**: **26** ). . *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . **ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن محمد مثل موسى. "*[/FONT]
*(*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية *[/FONT]*18**: **15-20*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* ) متى *[/FONT]*5*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي *[/FONT]*2**: **10-11*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*(لوقا19: *[/FONT]*27**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. (متى *[/FONT]*25:40-41**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويجب أن لا ننسى أن أعمال تنفيذ القضاء باسم الرب مارسها أيضاً يشوع بن نون وداود الملك وسليمان الحكيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء والملوك *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن يسوع المسيح*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*كلمة الله وابن الإنسان هو ديان العالمين ومن الطبيعي أن لا يشبه موسى المسيح المبارك *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكننا رأينا أيضاً كيف أن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذا الأمر أيضاً*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات جهالته: *[/FONT]
*" 5- *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما . **وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس. **وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الى شعب يغط بالجهالة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اشتهروا بؤاد البنات*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مدمنون للخمر *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي *[/FONT]*5**: **17** ). *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق. انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة. **وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس *[/FONT]*؟. *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فأجاب : نعم. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي النهاية أضع كلمات الدكتور فاندر حول هذا الموضوع:*[/FONT]
*2 - *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تث *[/FONT]*18**: **15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و18 قالوا أن النبي الموعود به هنا لا يكون من بني إسرائيل بل من أخوتك أي الإسماعليين (قابل تك *[/FONT]*25**: **9*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*مع *[/FONT]*18**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقالوا لم يقم نبي كموسى في إسرائيل بدليل هذه الآية (تث *[/FONT]*34**: **10**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأن محمداً كموسى في جملة وجوه كلاهما نشئآ في بيوت أعدائهما وكلاهما ظهرا بين عبدة الأصنام وكل منهما رفضه قومه أولاً ثم عادوا فقبلوه والاثنان هربا من وجه أعدائهما أما موسى فهرب إلى مديان وأما محمد فهاجر إلى المدينة واسما الموضعين بمعنى واحد وكل منهما نزل إلى ساحة القتال وحارب الأعداء وعمل المعجزات وساعد أتباعه من بعد موته على امتلاك فلسطين هذا ما قاله المسلمون*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ورداً عليهم نقول أن الآية الواردة في تث *[/FONT]*34**: **10*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تفيد أنه لم يقم نبي كموسى في إسرائيل *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إلى الوقت الذي كتب فيه هذا السفر وكلمة بعد تفيد أن بني إسرائيل توقعوا أن يكون النبي منهم لا من الخارج وأما عبارة من وسطك في العدد *[/FONT]*15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فهي واردة في النسخ العبرية*[/FONT]*،*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومع ذلك فالمعنى بها وبدونها ظاهر*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا ننكر أن إسماعيل أخ لإسحق من أبيه إلا أننا نقول إذا صح بناء على هذه القرابة اعتبار بني إسماعيل وبني إسرائيل إخوة فكم بالأولى كثيراً يكون أسباط إسرائيل الاثنا عشر أخوة بعضهم لبعض وقد ورد مثل ذلك في القرآن *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انظر سورة الأعراف آية *[/FONT]*84*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*حيث يعتبر شعيباً أخاً لمدين *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعدا ذلك فقد كثر في سفر التثنية عينه اعتبار البعض من الإسرائيليين إخوة للبعض الآخر *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انظر : *[/FONT]*18*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأمرتكم في ذلك الوقت قائلا الرب إلهكم قد أعطاكم هذه الأرض لتمتلكوها. متجردين تعبرون *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أمام اخوتكم بني إسرائيل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* كل ذوي بأس.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و15: *[/FONT]*7*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كان فيك فقير أحد من اخوتك في أحد أبوابك في أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك فلا تقسّ قلبك ولا تقبض يدك عن *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أخيك الفقير*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و17: *[/FONT]*15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فانك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من وسط اخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و24: *[/FONT]*14*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لا تظلم أجيرا مسكينا *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفقيرا من اخوتك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* أو من الغرباء الذين في أرضك في أبوابك. *[/FONT]
*) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي إصحاح *[/FONT]*17**: **15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وردت عبارة نظير الآية المطروحة على بساط البحث بخصوص الرجل الذي يجب أن يتوجوه عليهم ملكاً حيث يقول خطاباً لإسرائيل *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فإنك تجعل عليك ملكاً الذي يختاره الرب إلهك من وسط أخوتك تجعل عليك ملكاً لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلاً أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* إن أكثر ممالك أوروبا إن لم نقل كلها محكومة بعائلات أجنبية أو كانت أجنبية يوماً ما أما بنو إسرائيل فمن أول تاريخهم إلى نهايته لم يتوجوا رجلاً أجنبياً ملكاً عليهم*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولو كان استدلال المسلمين بآية البحث استدلالاً صحيحاً لوجب على بني إسرائيل كلما احتاجوا إلى ملك أن يذهبوا إلى الإسماعليين ويختاروه منهم إلا أنهم لم يفعلوا مثل هذا الفعل*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* بل كانوا يعينون ملوكهم من بينهم وهم أعلم من غيرهم بلغتهم ويعرفوا التفسير الحقيقي لعبارة من أخوتك *[/FONT]*،*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومَن مِن المسلمين اليوم إذا قيل له أن يستدعي أحد أخوته ليتقلد منصباً عالياً يفهم من ذلك أن يستثني أعضاء عائلته ويبحث عن رجل غريب تجمعه معي رابطة الجدود الأقدمين؟ وبخلاف ذلك فقد ورد في التوراة نصوص صريحة تحذر بني إسرائيل أن لا يقبلوا أي نبي من ذرية إسماعيل لأن عهد الله كان مع إسحاق لا إسماعيل (تك *[/FONT]*17**: **18-21*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و21: *[/FONT]*10-12**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا يأخذك العجب إذا قلت لك أن القرآن نفسه يؤيد رأي التوراة من هذه الحيثية لأنه يصرح في مواضع كثيرة أن النبوة موكولة إلى بني إسرائيل ومن ذلك قوله في (سورة العنكبوت *[/FONT]*29**: **27**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ ويَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُُّبُّوَةَ وَالْكِتَابَ الخ وقوله وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُّوَةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (سورة الجاثية *[/FONT]*45**: **16**)**،*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويُقال خلاف ما تقدم أن النبي المنتظر في آية البحث موعود به أن يرسل لبني إسرائيل وأما محمد فأعلن رسالته بين العرب الذين منهم ولد وبينهم نشأ*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما من جهة وجوه المشابهة المشار إليها في آية البحث بين موسى والنبي المنتظر أن يقوم من بني إسرائيل فمشروحة في تث *[/FONT]*34**: **10-12*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وتنحصر في نقطتين الأولى معرفة الله وجهاً لوجه عند كل من النبيين والثانية المعجزات العظيمة لكل منهما*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أما عن النقطة الأولى فنقول أنها ليست متوفرة في محمد لأنه قال في حديث مشهور *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ما عرفناك حق معرفتك*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* وأما عن النقطة الثانية فليست متوفرة فيه أيضاً بدليل القرآن نفسه فإنه يشهد في مواضع كثيرة أنه لم يأت بمعجزة واحدة وعلى ذلك قوله وَمَا مَنَعَنَا أَنْ نُرْسِلَ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلاَّ أَنْ كَذَّبَ بِهَا الْأَّوَلُونَ الخ (سورة الإسراء *[/FONT]*17**: **59**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انظر تفسير البيضاوي وابن عباس وقوله *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلَا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (سورة البقرة *[/FONT]*2**: **118**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وقوله وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُّزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* (سورة الأنعام *[/FONT]*6**: **37*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و57 و109 وسورة الأعراف *[/FONT]*7**: **202*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ويونس *[/FONT]*10**: **20*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والرعد *[/FONT]*13**: **8*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و29*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*والعنكبوت *[/FONT]*29**: **50**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هاتان هما نقطتا الشبه المقصودتان في التوراة وأما وجوه الشبه الكثيرة التي عددها إخواننا المسلمون بين موسى وبين محمد فكثير منها متوفرة عند مسيلمة الكذاب وعند ماني الفارسي فهل يكونان نبيين؟*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ونقول أخيراً أن الله نفسه فسر في الإنجيل ما أنبأ به في التوراة وأظهر أن النبي الموعود به هو المسيح لا محمد (قابل تث *[/FONT]*18**: **15*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و19 له تسمعون مع مت *[/FONT]*17**: **5*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومر *[/FONT]*9**: **7**)*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*له تسمعون*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفيما هو يتكلم إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*له اسمعوا*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ثم أن المسيح ذاته طبق هذه النبوة وغيرها من نبوات التوراة على نفسه (يو *[/FONT]*5**: **46*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*انظر تك *[/FONT]*12**: **3*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و22: *[/FONT]*18*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و26: *[/FONT]*4*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و28: *[/FONT]*14**) *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يوحنا *[/FONT]*5**: **46*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أولاً لأنه من نسل يهوذا وبالتالي من بني إسرائيل (مت *[/FONT]*1**: **1-16*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولو *[/FONT]*3**: **23-38*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وعب *[/FONT]*7**: **14**) *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وصرف معظم حياته بين اليهود وإليهم أرسل رسله أولاً ولم يرسلهم إلى الأمم إلا أخيراً (مت *[/FONT]*10**: **6*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولو *[/FONT]*24**: **47*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ومت *[/FONT]*28**: **18-20*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وفي أع *[/FONT]*3**: **25*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*و26) تصريح بأن آية البحث تشير إلى *[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيح*[/FONT]*،*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أخي المسلم تعال إلى النبي الموعود به في سفر التثنية تعال إلى النبي يسوع المسيح الذي هو النبي الآتي إلى العالم لتعلم أنه كلمة الله وفادي الخطاة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تعال ولا تؤجل واقبل موته من أجلك قبل أن يفوتك قطار الخلاص وتذهب إلى جهنم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أخوتي الأحباء أرجو أن يكون هذا الرد سبب بركة لكم في حياتكم الروحية وليتمجد اسم المسيح في حياتكم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*تم بحمد الله الواحد وعونه الذي له وحده المجد والكرامة الأبدية باسم المسيح آمين.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا تنسوني بصلواتكم أمام عرش النعمة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الرب معكم ونعمته تحفظنا جميعاً*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*له كل المجد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*أخوكم في المسيح *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله يوسف الأمين*[/FONT]​


----------



## drpepo (16 مارس 2006)

اخى مشعل الشيعى لقد ذكرت انت في موضوعى هذه القصة وقد قمت بالرد عليك فلماذا وضعته في موضوع جديد اخى الفاضل على العموم ارجو ان تقرا ايضا مداخلاتى في الموضوع السابق ولنرى يا اخى الفاضل 
ششكرا ليك ماى روك الرب يباركك


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*حبيبي بيبو انا نقلت مشارطته في موضوع خاص, لان الموضوع عبارة عن نسخ و لصق, فبدل ما احذف الموضوع, رديت عليه و منتظر تكملة رد الاخر في المحاورة...*


----------



## drpepo (16 مارس 2006)

شكرا حبيبى للتوضيح وننتظر رد اخينا بيس في الموضوع الآخر


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

قصة احمد ديدات الوهمية هذه والتي هي من بنات افكاره تفندها آية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس ولا نحتاج لأكثر من هذه الآية وهي تثنية 18 :15 والتي تقول
Dt:18:15:
 15. يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي.له تسمعون. (SVD)
أي اول شرط للنبي المنتظر من وسطك اي من وسط إسرائيل وأسأل المفسرين اليهود عنها إن لم تكن تثق بتفسيرها الذي بالطبع طالب صف اول رح يستوعب شو مكتوب هون
وهنا اتساءل شو هل القس اللي مابيعرف آيات الكتاب المقدس ألا تكفي هذه الكذبه لكي ترى بعينيك وتكتشف الزيف الذي تعيش فيه ألم يخطر ببالك الآن ولو للحظات سؤال هل أنا غارق واحتاج لقشة كي انجو هل ياترى ادرك ديدات هذا وبدأ يألف عساه يجد هذه القشة ولكنه غرق والتفت خيوط العنكبوت حول رقبته 
وبشأن أخوة اليهود فالموضوع بسيط هو أن تعلم فقط ماذا تعني كلمة اخ باليهودية 
سلام


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

الآن نأتي للتفنيد الكامل لهذه القصة ولكن بالبداية لنعرف ضيفنا الكريم على احمد ديدات الذي يقول عنه شيوخ المسلمين أنه كافر واستغرب كيف يثق بكلام كافر
شيخ قادني؟!

من المعروف أن الشيخ احمد ديدات يعتبر كافراً وهالكً بالمنظور الإسلامي السني أو الشيعي وهذا ما يجهله العديد من المسلمين، كونه من اتباع الطائفة الأحمدية القاديانية إلا أن معظم الجهلة من المسلمين بشيوخهم وصغارهم يهللون لكتاباته ويقبلونها وينشرونها في دول العالم دون فحص وكأنها كتابات معصومة. ويفعلون هذا رغم رفضهم بنفس الوقت لمعتقدات طائفته الأحمدية وهذا يدعو للعجب حقاً إذ أنه قمة في الغباء الروحي !!!

لقد ظنوا أن هذا المجدف القادياني قد سحق المسيحية وأبادها مع كتابها. ولكن الحقيقة هي، أنه لم يؤذ إلا نفسه ولم يدمر إلا حياته الغالية التي لن ينتهي عذابها في بحيرة النار الأبدية.

وقبول المسلمين لهذه الكتابات يعود إلى  أسباب عديدة نذكر منها

1- الجهل الروحي العميق الذي يعيشون فيه كما يقول كتاب الله، " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله." متى 22: 29

2- وكونها معادية للمسيح الفادي وتنسجم مع منطق محمد الرافض لفكرة الصلب والفداء.


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

مراجع احمد ديدات

اعتمد ديدات في كتاباته المعادية للمسيح على خمسة مصادر أساسية هي:

1- كتابات الشيخ رحمة الله خليل الهندي

2- كتب النقد المسيحي الأعلى المؤلفة من قبل رجال الجامعات الغربية الغير مؤمنين في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين والتي أخذ الشيخ الهندي عنها أيضاً وبشكل خاص كتابات القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه إظهار الحق (والذي رد عليه مجموعة من خدام الرب في كتاب شبهات شيطانية حول الكتاب المقدس)

3- كتب ومجلات البدع المسيحية (كمؤلفات شهود يهوه والعلم المسيحي والمورمون وغيرهم)

4- كتابات مجمع الشيطان - وهو يعرف بالتأكيد ما أقصده - فكل كتبه متناسقة مع طروحاتهم ومعتقداتهم.

5- كتب الطائفة القادنية التي ينتمي إليها

6- كتاب القرآن العثماني 

ترددت كثيراً في الماضي في أن أرد على كتاباته نظراً لتفاهتها، رغم أنني لا أقلل من خطورة سمومها الشيطانية، فإنها تحوي من السموم ما يكفي لإهلاك كل غبي وجاهل يقبلها بدون فحص …. ولكني تلقيت العديد من الرسائل التي يطلب فيها أصحابها أن أرد كمسيحي ناطق بالعربية على مهاجمة هذا الإنسان لكتابنا وإيماننا وخاصة أنها وضعت على الإنترنت بهدف الوصول إلى المسيحيين الاسمين وتدمير ما بقي من إيمانهم الموروث. وبعد أن أراح الله قلبي لهذا الأمر بدأت بنعمته وبالاتكال على قوة روحه القدوس بالرد معطياً لله الواحد كل المجد. 

قال الله الحي: 

لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود
- سأحاول بنعمة الرب أن أرد على كل النقاط المختصة بالحق الإلهي التي وردت في هذه المقالة وقد أبقيت على الأخطاء الطباعية الواردة في مقالته الموجودة على الإنترنت دون تغير كما أخذتها من صفحة الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي بتاريخ 10 -07-2001 

وللتميز بين أقواله وأقوالي فإنكم تجدوا أقوال ديدات بلون مختلف عن اللون الذي أكتب به وعادة ما أبدأ ردودي بوضع نجمة (*) في بداية المقطع. 

قال ديدات :{ قمت بالاتصال بالكنائس الافريقية وشرحت مقاصدي للقسس الذين اهتممت ان يكون بيننا حوار ، لكنهم رفضوا بأعذار شبه مقبولة. لكن المكالمة الثالثة عشر جائتني بالفرحة. لقد وافق القس فان هيردن على مقابلتي بمنزله في يوم السبت بعد الظهر . استقبلني القس في شرفة منزله بترحيب وود. وقال اذا كنت لا امانع فأنه يود حضور حميه البالغ من العمر سبعين عاما للمشاركة معنا في النقاش . ولم امانع في ذلك، جلس ثلاثتنا في قاعة المكتبة. 

لماذا لاشيئ :

تصنعت سؤالا : ماذا يقول المتاب المقدس عن محمد؟. 
وبلا تردد اجاب : لاشيئ. }
(*) لم يذكر لنا ديدات أي شيء عن مكان وزمان هذا اللقاء … ولم يذكر لنا اسم القس وأي نوع من الكنائس التي حاول الاتصال بها 

فكما هو معلوم عنه أنه لا يرغب في مناقشة بعض خدام الكنائس الكتابية المدققة بل يختار الكنائس الضعيفة أو المرتدة عقائدياً ويرفض إي لقاء مع خدام الرب العارفين لكتابهم وبشكل خاص الناطقين منهم بالعربية الذين يعرفون دينه ومصاحفهم وأحاديثهم المتناقضة …. 

- وربما تكون هذه القصة محادثة خيالية حبكها ديدات في ذهنه ليظهر فيها منتصراً على قسيس مجهول وهذا طبيعي وغير مستغرب من شخص مجدف كاذب مثله ولا شك أنه له أسوى حسنة بقصة الإسراء والمعراج وسيكون له الكثير من أمثال أبو بكر الذين سيصدقون قصته.


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:
بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة، الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم.

صحيح أن محمد لم يُذكر بالاسم في الكتاب المقدس إلا أن رسالته وتعاليم دينه قد سبق الوحي وأنُبأ عنها بواسطة رسل الله وأنبياءه القديسون سواء في كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. فهؤلاء قد أخبرونا عن ظهور المعلمين والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيندسون بين شعب الله ليحاولوا تدمير إيمانه وعقيدته الصافية وتشويه وإلغاء رسالة محبة وقداسة الله، وبأنهم سيأتون بأديان بشرية تبعد الناس عن الإيمان الحي المقدس وترسلهم أكيداً في طريق الهلاك، واعدين أتباعهم بالحرية وهم عبيد للفساد. 

فالإسلام كما نعلم يقيناً، هو امتداد عربي مشوه لبدعة النصارى الضالة ومن شايعها، ومزيج عربي لبدع آريوس ونسطوريوس وغيرهم من الهراطقات المنتمية إلى المسيحية الاسمية، وبالتالي فالإسلام ومحمد وورقة بن نوفل يندرجون ضمن تصنيف المسيحية المرتدة.

" قال ديدات:

-- لماذا لاشيئ، وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات ، فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك. }" 

(*) وأقول - طبعاً إن كلام ديدات الاستهزائي غير صحيح. فالكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن السوفيت بل يتكلم عن ملك الشمال كما ورد في الأسفار النبوية كدانيال وحزقيال والرؤيا. ولا هو يتكلم عن بابا روما بل يتكلم عن نظام بابل الزانية وعن المدينة المحاطة بسبعة جبال وعن المرأة السكرى بدم القديسين، ولكن الصحيح هو أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وصفاتها وعن ظهور الأديان المعادية للرب يسوع المسيح، وعن ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية عن الحق والكتاب والمخلص. ويتكلم عن تحول قسم كبير من المسيحية إلى ديانة بشرية باطلة ومرفوضة من الله، ويتكلم عن ظهور الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح وقيامته وينكرون الآب والابن كما هو الحال مع محمد وشهود الزور والمورمون. 

فكتاب الله الحقيقي هو كتاب نبوات وليس كتاب قصص مبتورة مشوشة ولا هو كتاب أحداث ماضية كما هو في المصاحف المختلفة ولا هو كتاب قصص نساء محمد وأحوالهن من أفك وصفوان وغيرها ولا هو كتاب شهوات الجنة الموعودة بحورها وغلمانها وخمرها وزناها وفاكهتها.

يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله


"{ فقال : نعم ، ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد. 
فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ؟. 
اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. 

ولا واحدة بالأسم :

استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح ، في العهد القديم؟. 
قال القس :لا مئات بل الاف. }"
(*) وأقول: هذا الكلام صحيح وهذه النبوات تثبت أن كتاب اليهود الذي يتمسكوا به إلى الآن رغم كونهم غير مسيحيين يشهد ليسوع المسيح وأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وأنه تمم كل النبوات المختصة بمجيئه الأول لفداء البشر . . .

 انتبهوا الآن إلى هذه النقطة الحساسة والمهمة، 
قال ديدات :

" { قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا ، تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. } "

(*) إن مشكلة ديدات وغيره من المسلمين هي جهلهم لكتاب الله المقدس والأسلوب الأمثل للتقرب منه وفهمه. 

فالله لا يرفض من يتواضع وينسحق أمامه بل يبارك كل الطالبين نعمته ويفتح أذهانهم لفهم شريعته. 

ولنلاحظ أن ديدات لا يريد أن يجادل في الألف نبوة الواردة في العهد القديم عن المسيح لسبب بسيط: فالظلمة أعمت عينيه ولا يريد أن يؤمن بوعود الإله في العهد القديم وكيف أنها تمت في العهد الجديد في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهذه النبوات وما تحويه من عقيدة هي أساس صدق دعوة يسوع أنه المسيح وفيها كل ما نحتاجه كمؤمنين لنعرف سر شخصية المسيح العظيم وعظمة عمله على الصليب.

ولا بد لنا أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات أن المدعو عيسى المسيح والوارد ذكره في كتاب المسلمين وأحاديث نبيهم هو نسخة مزورة، مشوهة، وشيطانية لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي.

ونحن كمسيحيين لسنا بحاجة إلى عيسى المسيح بل نرفضه رفضاً قاطعاً، ونرفض أي كتاب آخر بجانب كتاب الله المقدس بعهديه ليعرفنا من هو يسوع المسيح... فيسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه: هو كلمة الله السرمدي وابن الإنسان، والنبي الآني إلى العالم وابن الله القدوس. وطبعاً إن كان يجهل أحد فليجهل كما يقول الكتاب.

فإيمان ديدات والمسلمين بعيسى المسيح هو إيمان الجهل والغباء والعمى الروحي، ولا يستند على الإيمان الحي الحقيقي المبني على كلمة الله فقط

قال الله في كتابه: 

الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله

فعندما يرفض الإنسان كتاب النبوة الوحيد يحكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي، وإيمانه هو إيمان الجهل والعمى الروحي فكل من لا يسير بنور كلمة الله المباركة، بل يسلك في الظلام فإنه إلى الظلام يمضى وإلى الأبد، فالمعلمون والأنبياء الكذبة يفترون على ما يجهلون … وسيهلكون في فسادهم. 

أضاف ديدات:

"{ لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام ، هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة ، حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا؟ ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم ؟. } “

(*)  طبعاً يخيل للشخص الذي لا يعرف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الكلام صحيح، بينما الحقيقة هي شيء آخر. فهذا الكلام هو جهل عميق و كذب متعمد

فكلمة المسيا العبرية تعني الممسوح وهي (لقب أصبح اسم إن جاز التعبير) لأنها أتت بأل التعريف وهي واردة في كتابات اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح بقرون فقولنا ( مسيح ) يختلف عن قولنا ( المسيح )(وبالعبرانية مشيح وهامشيح)

ودانيال النبي تنبأ قبل خمسة قرون من ميلاد المسيح عن زمن ميلاد المسيح الرئيس وموته بقوله في الإصحاح التاسع 

25- فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. 

26- وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضيبها. 
فالمسح بالزيت المقدس هو من ممارسات العهد القديم كان يتم فيه فرز وتعين رجال الله كأنبياء أو كهنة أو ملوك في  خدمتهم لله.

وأما المسيح يسوع فهو المسيح الرئيس تميزاً له عن غيره من مسحاء بني إسرائيل

ولم يُمسح الرب يسوع المسيح بصفته الإنسانية بزيت مقدس من الأرض، بل مسح كما قالت النبوة بروح الله القدوس من السماء ليتمم النبوات السابقة عنه في موته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء، فدانيال النبي تنبأ عن السنة التي يولد فيها المسيح وهذا ما تم فعلياً كما أنه تنبأ عن موته وملكه العتيد

أما عن موت المسيح فيقول الكتاب ( ويقطع المسيح ) فهذا القول لا يؤكد فقط اسم المسيح بل يؤكد أن المسيح سوف يقطع أي يموت كما وردت هذه الكلمة أيضاً في نبوة أشعياء النبي ( يقطع من أرض الأحياء .... وسكب للموت نفسه ) وهذا دليل على بطلان ادعاءات الجهل الأخرى بأن المسيح بأنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقم من بين الأموات بل شبه به.

وهكذا نرى أن ديدات ورفاقه هم عميان قادة عميان، لا يريدوا أن يقرءوا نبوات الكتاب ليتعلموا فينالوا نعمة الفهم والخلاص وقد صدق قول الوحي بالقول (لو عقلوا لفطنوا وتأملوا أخرتهم).
يقول ديدات:

" اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل. "

(*) لم نسمع القصة من طرف القسيس لنحكم بصدق أو كذب ديدات. ولكن لنفترض أن هذا ما حصل حقاً، فهذا خطأ من قبل هذا القس الذي لم يعرف كتابه كما يجب. ولكن نترك هذا الأمر لله ولا نريد أن نجزم في أقوال ديدات ستظهر صحة أقواله في يوم الدين العظيم عندما يقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض ليعطي حساباً على كلمة تكلم بها.

يقول ديدات:

"اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح؟. "

ما النبؤة :

اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل، وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا، فاننا ندركبوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا. 
قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج، انك تناقش، انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا، قال : نعم . 
قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى، فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟. 

(*) ما هي النبوة:

إن كلام القس صحيح مائة بالمائة فالنبوة هي كتابات أنبياء الله القديسون والموجودة في كتاب الله. إنها معرفة فوق الطبيعة وعجيبة لأمور المستقبل القريب أو البعيد تناولت شخصيات أو أحداث وهي تسمو على معرفة البشر العادية أو علومهم وعند إتمامها نعرف قصد الله منها. كما أنها إعلانات إلهية تختص بقصد الله ومشورته لشعبه على مدى الزمن. 

فبمقارنة النبوات السابقة في كتابات الأنبياء مع إتمامها ندرك أنها تحققت فنتعلم منها الحق. ومثال على ذلك هو ما رأيناه قبل قليل في نبوة دانيال النبي عن زمن ميلاد المسيح وموته. 

فالأمر ليس استنتاج فكري صرف بل هو بالدرجة الأولى إقناع إلهي لإعلانٍ مكتوب يُمكن المؤمن المتواضع والباحث عن الحق من الفهم من خلال كلمة الله الحية. فموقف القارئ لهذه السطور ولنبوة دانيال سيختلف من شخص لآخر 

فالمؤمن عادة بالإضافة إلى المُخلِص من الناس سيتواضع ويقبل موت المسيح ويرفض أي كتاب لا يتفق مع هذه النبوة الواردة قبل ميلاد المسيح المبارك بخمسة قرون 

وأما الجاهل الأعمى فإنه سيراها بعينيه ويفهمها بفكره ويرفضها بقلبه. فمحبة الحور والغلمان وشهوات الجنة التي يحلم بها ستعمي قلبه عن رؤية حق الله المعلن.

فبالرغم من أن استنتاجاته ستكون سليمة، وبالرغم أنه رأى صدق نبوة دانيال، لكنه لن يؤمن بها. أما لماذا فلأنه وبكل بساطة : أعمى وجاهل ولا يريد أن يؤمن بها.

ولكننا سوف نأخذ بتحدي ديدات ونفحص محمد ابن آمنة على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنرى هل كان محمد مشابه لموسى كليم الرب يهوه ورسول الإله القدوس. وسوف نفحص بالتفصيل من هو هذا النبي الذي تكلم عنه موسى . وأرجو من أحبائي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يلاحظوا أسلوب في ديدات في اقتطاع الآيات الكتابية خارج سياقها وقرينتها وهو مبدأ راسخ في أسلوب تعامل إبليس وعبيده مع آيات الوحي، ولنا مثال على ذلك في تجربة ابن الإنسان في البرية. وهذا هو الأسلوب هو أسلوب شائع في كل البدع والأديان الشيطانية.

قال ديدات القادياني:

" وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)، وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). "
(*) قديماً قال الرب المتجسد لإبليس المجرب رداً على تجربته الأولى: (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) وقال الكتاب عن التجربة الثالثة: (ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل. لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك. ) ( متى 4: 5-6)ولنلاحظ أن الشيطان يتميز بأسلوب معين عندما يقترب من آيات الكتاب المقدس، فيقتصها خارج إطارها ويحذف قسماً منها لكي توافق قصده من التجربة.

وديدات لا يختلف عن أبوه الروحي  إبليس، فهو يقتص الآية التي يريدها خارج سياقها ويحورها كيفما شاء لتناسب عقيدته وحجته وبأي طريقة من الطرق.

لماذا؟

(*) مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين يواجهون مشكلة خطيرة جداً تتعلق بنبيهم ودينهم وأسُس الاعتماد الإلهية المفقودة في رسالة محمد ابن آمنة، وهذا الأمر دفعهم للبحث في الكتب المقدسة التي يحاربونها ويتهمونها بالتحريف لعلهم يجدوا ما يسد هذا النقص الخطير في أوراق الاعتماد الإلهية لمحمد كنبي صادق مرسلٌ من الله الحي الحقيقي.

فلا وجود لأي نبوات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن محمد ابن آمنة هو من الأنبياء الصادقين أو المرسلين من الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه إيلوهيم). ولكننا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يحكم بالدينونة على محمد وأمثاله من الأنبياء الكذبة ويذكرنابأنهم مملوءين من روح ضد المسيح وهم أعداء صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.

قال الوحي عن أضداد المسيح:

من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن
فمحمد يعتبر من ضمن الذين يقاومون الإيمان المُسلّم مرة للقديسين . . . وممن ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح. وينكر الآب والابن.

ومحمد ينكر صلب المسيح وينكر موته وقيامته ولا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح كابن الله الوحيد (أنظر المقالة التي تشرح ما معنى المسيح ابن الله)

ولا بد أن نذكّر هنا أن كلمة يسوع كما تعلمون تعني (يهوه خلاص) فهو يهوه المخلص وليس عيسى القرآن. وإذ أقول هذا أتذكر احمد ديدات حاول في أحد المرات أن يقول أنه يؤمن أن Jesus هو المسيح وأنه ليس من روح ضد المسيح ولكن طبعاً هذا تقية وJesus بالنسبة لديدات هو عيسى القرآن وليس يهوه المخلص.

يقول الوحي:

انه دخل خلسة أناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة فجار يحوّلون نعمة إلهنا إلى الدعارة وينكرون السيد الوحيد الله وربنا يسوع المسيح (يهوذا 1: 4)
ولكن كان أيضا في الشعب أنبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم أيضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا. (2 بطرس 2: 1)
لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله (يوحنا 5: 23)
ويقول المسيح المبارك:

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3: 16)
فعدم وجود نبوات كتابية عن محمد رسول جبريل ينقض الدين المحمدي من أساسه ويعري دعوته بأنه نبي من الله الحقيقي. ولذلك فإنك تراهم يطوفون البر والبحر ليجدوا ما يسد هذا الفراغ الخطير جداً، فيقتطعون النصوص عن سياقها ويحرفوا معانيها، وعندما يفشلوا في هذا أيضاً يرددون أسطوانتهم الشيطانية المشروخة ( الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف،. . . . )

نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.

"وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)،"
هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها؟ تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو 18:18 وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.

إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.

لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد 15:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 

ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك (يا إسرائيل) مثلي. له تسمعون. 

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي (يهوه إيلوهيمي) ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

أي: أقيم لهم (لإسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم (إسرائيل) مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 

أي: ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي (أي يهوه) أنا أطالبه. 

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 
فدراستنا لتثنية 18 تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: 

1- من وسط إسرائيل كما في العدد 15 

2- من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى كلمة أخوتك في سفر التثنية

3- يقيمه يهوه إيلوهيم إله إسرائيل عدد 15 و18

4- تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي بين شعب إسرائيل وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد 15 و18

5- يتكلم باسم يهوه الله الحقيقي (عدد 19)

6- النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد 20)

فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل؟ طبعاً لا
 يتابع ديدات قوله

" نبيا مثل موسى :

بعد ان قرا النص، استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟. 
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟. ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟. 
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل، فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص ، تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. 
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك، اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟. " 
(*) طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح فأهم كلمة في النص هي أنه يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد 

والكلمة الثانية هي : يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد 15
سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله

ما معنى نبي مثلي؟
إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل 613 لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم، فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.

فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني، ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. 

نقرأ في الأعداد 16 - 17 -18

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به
فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة، فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : 18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.

وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه 

فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء، للإسرائيليين، لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه

يتابع ديدات في روايته:

"اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا ، وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. 
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟. 
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "
(*) ( لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله، المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )

وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة؟

يتابع ديدات حديثه:

" قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان ، اشعياء ، حزقيال ، دانيال ، هوشع ، يوئيل ، ملاخي ، يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس. 
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي ، وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ، فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. 

امور غير متشابهة :

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى ، بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد، ولكن موسى لم يكن الها، اهذا حق؟. 

اجاب : نعم. 

قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "
(*) لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي

فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله، وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.

فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.

فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة 

وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه، وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.

" ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "
(*) وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي، فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان "لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"، فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. 

وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن محمد لا يشبه موسى:

فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.


" فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم

فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم، فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.

ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. لوقا 23: 46
وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. 

ويتابع ديدات حديثه:

" واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة ، بل حقائق مكشوفة . 
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 
1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري ، اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟. 
قال : نعم. "
(*) ونجيب ديدات بالقول: 

إن الآية تقول : واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. 

أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب

إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة
إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق

صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.

ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى 

فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة

ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.

أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله

ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.

ويتابع ديدات حديثه: 

"  2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك ، الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " 
(*)  هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين

" 3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . 
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "
(*) هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح، تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات، وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد؟ مات صغيراً) 

وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم 

يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية 1). 
قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه، فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها، فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً، فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً، وحفصة تبكي. فقال: ما يبكيك؟ قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي. أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً؟ ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: أليس هي جاريتي، قد أحلّها الله لي؟ اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ، فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية، وقد أراحنا الله منها . وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت، وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة، فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ (السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح 3). 

وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة،فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها، لأنها كانت صغيرة. وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب، إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها، وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها، وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان). وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم، ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه، فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ؟ فتقول: لا لا! (رواه الترمذي). 

وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه (أي يجامعهن) في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة. قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن؟ فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء، الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. 

وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة. وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها، فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع، فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل، فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة؟ (صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد، باب ذكر زوجاته، فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح). 

وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى

المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة، يتابع ديدات قائلاً: 

" 4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين ، مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . 
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به ، الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. 
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان، فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 ). . 
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . 
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، لكن محمد مثل موسى. "
(*) لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.

فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية 18: 15-20 ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ) متى 5 وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة

والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض 

وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي 2: 10-11

لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 
فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم 

أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي (لوقا19: 27)
إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.

فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم 

قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :

فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. (متى 25:40-41)

فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.
أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.

أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. 

وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).

ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) 

ويجب أن لا ننسى أن أعمال تنفيذ القضاء باسم الرب مارسها أيضاً يشوع بن نون وداود الملك وسليمان الحكيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء والملوك 

ولكن يسوع المسيح، كلمة الله وابن الإنسان هو ديان العالمين ومن الطبيعي أن لا يشبه موسى المسيح المبارك 

ولكننا رأينا أيضاً كيف أن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذا الأمر أيضاً

يتابع ديدات جهالته: 

" 5- لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما . 
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس. 
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الى شعب يغط بالجهالة، اشتهروا بؤاد البنات، مدمنون للخمر ، عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 
في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. 

اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف ، بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة ، فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ، ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ). 
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق. انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة. 
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد ، مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس ؟. 
فأجاب : نعم. "


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

دينونة ديدات ومن شاكله
(*) لا شك أن كلام ديدات هذا يدين نبيه الذي لم يلتزم بالتوراة والإنجيل بل نسخها من حياته وهي التي ستنسخ من يتطاول عليها بل أن الناموس يقول الوحي ملعون من الرب من لا يقيم جميع كلمات هذا الناموس
فتثنية 18 تتحدث عن نبي يكمل ما عجز الشعب القديم أن يسمعه أو يزاد له أيضاً فالشعب ظهر عاجز أمام مطالب الله ولذلك كان الوعد بأن هناك نبي آخر سيكمل مشورة الله وهذا ما رأيناه في شخص المسيح الذي صار لنا باستحقاق شخصه الكريم الأمان من لعنة الناموس.

فنحن قد التجائنا إلى المسيح الذي حفظ الناموس ... ودخلنا في شخصه المبارك وصرنا مقبولين عند الله فيه.

فمجيء محمد بأحكام مضادة لأحكام التوراة تدينه وتجلب عليه لعنة الناموس وتثبت انه ليس نبي الله الموعود.

فالذي سيأتي ليكمل يجب أن يكون أولاً خاضعاً لناموس الله لا ناقض له بأفعاله وأحكامه 

ولا شك أن القارئ لشريعة ملكوت السماوات كما وردت في متى 5- 6- 7 يرى كذب ديدات بهذا الخصوص 

فالمسيح النبي الموعود أكمل الناموس ولم ينقضه أعطى بعداً أعمق وأسمى بما لا يقاس لكلمات الناموس، وكلكم تعلمون هذه الأمور ولا حاجة لكم إن أكتب لكم عن هذه الأمور إن كنتم ممن يقرؤون كتاب الله.

وهكذا نرى أن محمد خالف ناموس الرب وبذلك يكون قد وضع نفسه تحت لعنة الناموس فضلاً على أنه لم يطيع ناموس النبي الآتي بل حاربه وصنع للناس ديناً جديداً يضاف إلى أديان العالم المرفوضة من الله والتي ستؤدي بكل من يتبعها إلى هلاك. 

يتابع ديدات:

" 6- كيف كان رحيلهم : ان كلا من موسى و محمد، قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية ، فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب. اليس هذا صحيح؟. 
اجاب : نعم. 
قلت : من ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى. "
(*) وطبعاً هذا كذب من جانب ديدات على قس لا يعلم تعاليم الإسلام

فموسى لم يمت كباقي الناس بل إن الله تصرف بطريقة خاصة عند موت موسى ودفنه بواسطة ميخائيل، أما محمد فمات مسموماً من امرأة يهودية ومات بالحمى كما تقول كتبهم والذي ينطبق عليه هو تثنية 18: 20 وبالتالي فوفاة موسى ليست كوفاة محمد.

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

ونرى كيف أن الله نفذ قضائه العادل وامتدت يد الرب على محمد ومات مسموماً محموماً لأنه تكلم باسم آلهة أخرى ولم يخضع لناموس الله في التوراة والإنجيل وهذا أيضاً هو مصير كل من يحارب الله الحقيقي .

سوف نرى أن يد الرب ستمتد على ديدات قبل أن يهلك ويذهب إلى الهلاك في حال عدم توبته وقبوله لموت المسيح فكل من يبغض المسيح يحب الموت. 

يتابع ديدات :

" 7- المقام السماوي : ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض ، ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) . (لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
قال القس : نعم. 
فقلت : ومن ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، بل محمد مثل موسى. " 
(*) وطبعاً هذا خطأ آخر يضاف إلى كل الأخطاء التي رأيناها حتى الآن فصحيح أن موسى بعد موته دفن في قبر في البرية ولكننا لا نعلم ماذا حصل بعد ذلك والله أبقى هذه الأمور مخفية عنا لحكمة في ذاته تبارك أسمه ومحمد دفن في قبر في خيبر (المدينة) ومكان قبره معلوم وأصبح مسجداً يؤمه المسلمون للتبرك لزيارته

وروح موسى صعدت إلى الفردوس السماوي في السماء الثالثة، وظهر مع إيليا النبي بروحه أو جسده مع المسيح في جبل التجلي (الله أعلم) وبالمفارقة فإننا نعلم أن محمد مدفون في قبر ونفسه في الهاوية بانتظار الذهاب إلى بحيرة النار، حسب حكم الله على كل من يعادي الرب يسوع المسيح ويعادي عمله على الصليب ويرفض محبته ويزدري بكتابه.

والآية التي أوردها ديدات خاطئة لأن القول هو : منذ الآن يكون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين قوّة الله. لوقا 22: 69

وبالتالي فالمقارنة خاطئة بتفاصيلها رغم أنها صحيحة جزئياً ولكن هذا الأمر ينطبق على كل البشر الذين يرقدون في قبورهم ولكن المسيح وحده الذي أنتصر على الموت وقام ظافراً غالباً معطياً التبرير لكل من يؤمن به

يتابع ديدات: 

" بعد هذا الحوار المنطقي و المثبت بالادلة والبراهين ، وبعد ان وافق القس ، وبأستسلام لكل ما طرحته من اراء . 

قلت : ايها القس للان ماتناولناه ، انما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها، ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) ، اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير ، تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18). 
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم، مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى ، وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم )، تعني يقينا العرب . 

انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم ، وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر ، ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15). 
وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم، ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق.


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

العرب واليهود :

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) ، وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان ، وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما ، اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود ، وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب، وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ). (تكوين16 :12 ). 
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل ، مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة، واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)). (تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني إسرائيل ، ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى ، والذي سيبعثه الله ، ليس من بني إسرائيل، لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. "
(*) طبعاً رأينا معاً بطلان البراهين الكاذبة التي أوردها ديدات في كل النقاط السابقة وبالتالي فهو لم يخدع إلا نفسه وما يذكره الآن من تثنية 18: 18 هو عودة مرة أخرى للكذب لأن الآية في تثنية 18: 15 تقول صريحاً من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي فقول ديدات إن الله لم يقل (من بين أنفسهم) كذب لأن الله قال: من وسطك 

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 
ولتوضيح المعنى فإن الآية تقول: يقيم لك (يا إسرائيل) الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

ولتوضيح المعنى فإن الآية تقول: أقيم(يا موسى) لهم (لبيت إسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي (كلام يهوه) في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فالخطاب موجه لموسى من الرب (يهوه) إله إسرائيل 

ويقول له من وسطك إي من وسط إسرائيل وهذا كاف كما قلنا لكي يبطل كل ادعاءات ديدات ومن شاكله وكلمة اخوتك تعني في سفر التثنية من نفس جنسك إي إسرائيلي وإليكم يا أخوتي الدليل من كلمة الله

نقرأ في 

التثنية 15: 7 إن كان فيك فقير أحد من اخوتك في أحد أبوابك في أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك فلا تقسّ قلبك ولا تقبض يدك عن أخيك الفقير
فكلمة اخوتك هنا تعني إسرائيلي كما هو واضح من الشواهد

وأيضاً في التثنية 17: 15 فانك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك. من وسط اخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك. 

فالله الحي الحقيقي يقرر شريعة إقامة الملك لإسرائيل ويقول لإسرائيل أن يقيم الملك من اخوتك ويتابع القول لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك. 

فسفر التثنية يميز بشكل خاص بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن فهو سفر التثنية أي سفر تتكرر فيه شريعة الرب، ولا مكان لأولاد إسماعيل بين شعب الله. فإسماعيل ابن الجسد والمشيئة الإنسانية وليس ابن الموعد الإلهي وإسماعيل ونسله لم يعبدوا الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه) بل صنعوا لأنفسهم إله آخر بدل يهوه الله الحي الحقيقي.

وهل عندما أراد إسرائيل أن يقيم ملك عليه كان يذهب للعرب كل مرة ليأخذ منهم ملك؟ طبعاً كلا.

فضلاً على أن الإسماعليين كانوا معروفين بعدائهم لشعب الله القديم والكتاب يذكر النهاية المرة للذين يرفضون التوبة منهم والذين لا يطيعون إله الكتاب المقدس (الله الحي الحقيقي) الله الذي أحبهم وأعد لهم الفداء العظيم وسفينة النجاة من طوفان غضبه القادم .

هكذا نرى أن يسوع المسيح هو النبي الموعود به وليس محمد.
لنقر أبعض صفات بني إسمعيل 

1 تسبيحة. مزمور لآساف‎ .اللهم لا تصمت لا تسكت ولا تهدأ يا الله‎.

2 ‎فهوذا أعداؤك يعجون ومبغضوك قد رفعوا الرأس‎.

3 ‎على شعبك مكروا مؤامرة وتشاوروا على أحميائك‎.

4 ‎قالوا هلم نبدهم من بين الشعوب ولا يذكر اسم إسرائيل بعد

5 لأنهم تآمروا بالقلب معا. عليك تعاهدوا عهدا‎.

6 ‎خيام ادوم والاسمعيليين. موآب والهاجريون‎.

7 ‎جبال وعمون وعماليق. فلسطين مع سكان صور‎.

8 ‎أشور أيضا اتفق معهم. صاروا ذراعا لبني لوط. سلاه‎.

9 ‎افعل بهم كما بمديان كما بسيسرا كما بيابين في وادي قيشون‎.

10 ‎بادوا في عين دور. صاروا دمنا للأرض‎.

11 ‎اجعلهم شرفاءهم مثل غراب ومثل ذئب. ومثل زبح ومثل صلمناع كل امرائهم‎.

12 ‎الذين قالوا لنمتلك لأنفسنا مساكن الله

13 يا الهي اجعلهم مثل الجل مثل القش أمام الريح‎.

14 ‎كنار تحرق الوعر كلهيب يشعل الجبال

15 هكذا اطردهم بعاصفتك وبزوبعتك روعهم‎.

16 ‎املأ وجوههم خزيا فيطلبوا اسمك يا رب‎.

17 ‎ليخزوا ويرتاعوا إلى الأبد وليخجلوا ويبيدوا

18 ويعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الأرض

فالمسيح هو الذي قام من وسط شعب إسرائيل (من وسطك) وهو من أخوتهم في الجسد والإيمان (من أخوتك)

بينما محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل المرفوض من بركات الرب وهو بالتالي ليس من نسل إسرائيل وهو ليس من أخوة إسرائيل روحياً بل من أعدائهم.

(ملاحظة بسيطة: صحيح أننا نستخدم اسم "الله" للدلالة على الله الحي الحقيقي يهوه إيلوهيم إله الكتاب المقدس ولكننا نعلن أننا لا نقصد به نفس الإله الذي يسميه القرآن باسم الله. 

فإلهنا هو الله الحي الحقيقي كما يدعوه الكتاب المقدس تميزاً عن الآلهة الكاذبة الموجودة في ديانات العالم. 



يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله:

" واجعل كلامي في فمه :

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه). ؟

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا ، ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء، الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا، امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه، فاجاب ما انا بقارئ ، فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا . 
قال :ما انا بقارئ. 
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا  اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق (*) خلق الانسان من علق (*) اقرأ وربك الاكرم (*) الذي علم بالقلم (*) علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ). 
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران، في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة، نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء :

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل ، وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى ، في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا ، فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي ، اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي ، يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). " 

(*) ونرد بالقول أننا قد أثبتنا في النقاط السابقة أن محمد ليس هو النبي الموعود به لأنه ليس من بني إسرائيل كما تنص النبوة (من وسطك) وهنا نرى نقطة أخرى يحاول ديدات أن يعمي الناس بمنطقه المنحرف عن الحق

ونقول 

1- إن النبي يجب أن يكون إسرائيلي الجنس

2- إن النبي يجب أن يتوجه لشعب إسرائيل أولاً يتوجه أولاً لشعب الله كما قالت النبوة (يقيم لك) 

يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد 15

3- مهمة هذا النبي أن يأتي بشريعة تكمل الناموس الذي أتى به موسى وليس بشريعة تناقض الناموس فالله لا يغير كلامه ولا يبدل ما خرج من شفتيه ولا ينسخه بل يكمله

4- وإن كان محمد أميّ لا يعرف الكتابة فكيف عرف حق الله الحقيقي المدون في التوراة والإنجيل؟ فالذي يريد معرف الله والخلاص من خطاياه عليه أن يعرف كتاب الله أولاً 

5- إن الأنبياء و المسيح يصرحوا علناً أن الشخص الذي لا يعرف الكتب النبوية هو شخص هالك (هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة...أليس لهذا تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله) 
6- إن جبريل الذي كلم محمد ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله الحي الحقيقي والذي ظهر قديماً لدانيال النبي وزكريا والد يوحنا المعمدان ولمريم العذراء المباركة. 

لقد توصلنا من خلال فحصنا لجبريل على أساس كلمة الله المقدسة أنه ملاك شيطاني، جاء برسالة مغايرة لرسالة الملاك جبرائيل التي أعطاها للأنبياء الصادقين من قبل 

للمزيد راجع سورة الجن في القرآن العثماني

لا شك أن الاسم متقارب ولكننا لا نتحدث عن نفس الملاك فكما أن عيسى المسيح ليس هو يسوع المسيح فكذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله الحي الحقيقي 

فجبرائيل الحقيقي يعرف اسم الله (يهوه) ويأمر الأنبياء أن يتنبئوا به ويخضعوا له ولا يمكن أن يأتي برسالة تناقض رسالة يهوه إيلوهيم .

7- كيف ميز محمد أن هذا الملاك ليس هو شيطاناً؟ وما هي وسيلة الفحص الروحي التي أستخدمها ليتأكد أن هذا الملاك الذي يكلمه هو من ملائكة الله الحي الحقيقي وليس من ملائكة (رسل) الشيطان؟ 

طبعاً بما أن محمد ليس من المؤمنين بالرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) وبما أنه لم يختبر الخلاص بدم المسيح فمن السهل أن يُخدع من الشيطان. فهو لا يملك الوسائل الروحية التي تحصنه من إبليس ولا من خدعه، والشيء الوحيد الذي يحصننا كمؤمنين في حربنا مع إبليس هو دم المسيح وسلاح الله الكامل ومن ضمنه سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله. وهذا ما لم يكن موجود عند محمد رسول جبريل.

يقول الوحي الصادق:

لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم إلى شبه رسل المسيح. ولا عجب. لان الشيطان نفسه يغيّر شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور. فليس عظيما أن كان خدامه أيضا يغيّرون شكلهم كخدام للبر. الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب أعمالهم
(ولا بد لنا هنا أن نذكّر بحقيقة أن الشيطان يؤمن بوحدانية الله وأنه يرتعب خوفاً كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ولذلك فظهور جبريل لمحمد لا يعدو كونه ظهور آخر لأحد الشياطين. الذين قد حذرنا الله من قبول أية رسالة تتعارض مع وحي الله الصادق) 

وأما القول الذي أقتطعه الشيخ ديدات فهو من أشعياء 12 ويقول الكتاب فيه

1 ويل لاريئيل لاريئيل قرية نزل عليها داود. زيدوا سنة على سنة. لتدر الأعياد. 

2 وأنا أضايق اريئيل فيكون نوح وحزن وتكون لي كاريئيل. 

3 وأحيط بك كالدائرة وأضايق عليك بحصن وأقيم عليك متارس. 

4 فتتضعين وتتكلمين من الأرض وينخفض قولك من التراب ويكون صوتك كخيال من الأرض ويشقشق قولك من التراب. 

5 ويصير جمهور أعدائك كالغبار الدقيق وجمهور العتاة كالعصافة المارة. ويكون ذلك في لحظة بغتة. 

6 من قبل رب الجنود تفتقد برعد وزلزلة وصوت عظيم بزوبعة وعاصف ولهيب نار آكلة. 

7 ويكون كحلم كرؤيا الليل جمهور كل الأمم المتجندين على اريئيل كل المتجندين عليها وعلى قلاعها والذين يضايقونها. 

8 ويكون كما يحلم الجائع انه يأكل ثم يستيقظ وإذا نفسه فارغة. وكما يحلم العطشان انه يشرب ثم يستيقظ وإذا هو رازح ونفسه مشتهية. هكذا يكون جمهور كل الأمم المتجندين على جبل صهيون. 

9 توانوا وابهتوا تلذذوا واعموا. قد سكروا وليس من الخمر ترنحوا وليس من المسكر. 

10 لان الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات واغمض عيونكم. الانبياء ورؤساؤكم الناظرون غطّاهم. 

11 وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه لعارف الكتابة قائلين اقرأ هذا فيقول لا أستطيع لأنه مختوم. 

12 أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له اقرأ هذا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة

13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب اليّ بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة

14 لذلك هأنذا أعود اصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا وعجيبا فتبيد حكمة حكمائه ويختفي فهم فهمائه. 
إن ديدات وغيره ممن يستعملوا هذه الآية قد أخطئوا جداً لأنهم اقتطعوا الآية من سياقها وأضافوا لها المعنى الذي أرادوه لتوافق عقائدهم، وهذا بالتأكيد يدل على عدم الأمانة في النقل أو الجهل الروحي الشديد وما هو وراء ذلك من أساليبيعملها الشيطان في عبيده لتغير كلمة الله عن مقصدها الحق.

فالنبوة تتكلم عن مصير مدينة أريئيل أي أورشليم. وأريئيل كلمة عبرية تعني (أسد إيل) (أسد الله) فهذه المدينة ابتعدت عن الرب، خاصة عندما رفضت مسيحها وصلبته وما زالت تنكره وتحاربه، والرب سوف يضايقها بضيقة عظيمة لم يكن مثلها منذ ابتداء الخليقة إلى الآن ولن يكون فجيوش العالم المعادي لها ستجتمع عليها كما هو مقرر في الكتاب وحالتهم الروحية ستكون أشبه بالإنسان السكران أو الأعمى وأنهم لن يستطيعوا أن يميزوا ما هو لخيرهم الروحي وخاصة عندما يظهر بينهم النبي الكذاب اليهودي أي ضد المسيح. 

فابتعادهم عن الرب بخطاياهم وشرورهم أوقعهم في سبات روحي عميق أعمى أنبياءهم (إي المعلمين الذين يوضحون الأمور النبوية) والرؤساء (قادة الأمة) وأصبح كلام الرؤيا (إعلانات الرب) المدونة في كتابهم المقدس ككلام السفر المختوم المغلق والذي يدفع لعارف القراءة فيقول لا أستطيع لأنه مختوم أو يدفع الكتاب المقدس لمن لا يعرف الكتابة منهم فيصرح ويقول لا أعرف الكتابة، فالجهل العمى الروحي أصاب كل أفراد الأمة صغيرها وكبيرها من حاخاماتها إلى أوضع أفرادها فلا فرق بين المعلم والجاهل بين من يعرف القراءة أو الأمي لأن الغضب سوف ينصب على كل أفراد الشعب الرافضين التوبة فالسيد الرب يصرح ويقول أن شعب أريئيل (قد اقترب إليه بفمه وأكرمه بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة) فهم يتبعون التلمود وتعاليم الحاخامات التي تعارض كلمة الله وينكرون السيد الذي اشتراهم بدم المسيح الغالي ولكن لهم الوعد بأن يرجعوا إلى الرب عندما يتوبوا بقوله "ويسمع في ذلك اليوم (يوم التوبة) الصم أقوال السفر وتنظر من القتام والظلمة عيون العمي ويزداد البائسون فرحا بالرب ويهتف مساكين الناس بقدوس إسرائيل."

وهكذا نرى أن لا علاقة لهذه الآيات المباركة بمحمد ابن آمنة رسول جبريل بل هي مختصة بشعب أورشليم تحديداً

فديدات قد أخطاء كثيراً جداً.

" انذار من الله :

قلت للقس : هل رايت كيف تنطبق النبؤة على الرسول محمد كأنطباق القفاز في اليد. 
اجاب القس قائلا: انجميع شروحاتك وتفسيراتك انما هي فحص دقيق للكتاب المقدس ، ولكن ليست ذات قيمة و اهمية، ذلك اننا نحن النصارى نحرز على يسوع الاله المتجسد الذي خلصنا من الخطيئة. 

قلت : ليست ذات اهمية!!. 
ان اللهانزل هذه النبؤة ثم تتاتي انت وتقول انها ليست ذات اهمية!، ان الله يعلم ان من الناس من هم مثلك ايها القس الذين بفلتة لسان وارادة قلوبهم الهينة يسقطون كلام الله و لا يعيرون له اي اهتمام، لهذا تابع تكملة النبؤة يقول الكتاب المقدس : ( ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي انا اطلبه ). وفي النسخة الكاثوليكية من الكتاب المقدس يقول : ( ساكون انا المنتقم ). ان الله القادر يتوعد بالعقاب و العذاب . 

ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد ، لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح ، بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 

نحن المسلمين لا ننكر ان عيسى هو المسيح الذي ارسله الله الى بني إسرائيل. ان مانقوله هو ان ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير اطلاقا 

ابتعد القس بمنتهى الادب قائلا : انها مناقشة خطيرة ومهمة للغاية . 
وسوف احاول ان اناقش الطائفة في هذا الموضوع. 

لقد مضت خمسة عشر سنة منذ ذلك الوقت وانا لا زلت انتظر ما وعد به!!. 

اعتقد ان القس كان مخلصا عندما دعاني ورحب بي وبالبحث العلمي ، غير ان التحزب والتعصب لدين الاجداد يقتل بقسوة. " 

(*) قال المسيح كلمة الله الأزلي المبارك ( بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان )

وها إن ديدات قد أعترف أن هذا الكلام هو ( كلام الله ) وهذه الصفحة الإسلامية أيضاً قد وضعت نفسها تحت ( كلام الله ) والله سيطالب ديدات وسيطالب القائمين على نشر كتب ديدات بل وكل مسلم ونصراني ويهودي ومسيحي أسمي أو حقيقي أن يخضع لهذا النبي (يسوع المسيح) ويقول الرب ( ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي أنا اطلبه) أنا ساكون المنتقم 

لقد رأينا أن النبي العربي محمد الإسماعيلي ليس هو النبي الموعود به في تثنية 18: 15 - 18 بل هو النبي الذي جاء ذكره في التثنية 18: 20 

ونحن المسيحيين الحقيقيين الموحدين وأتباع الله الواحد الفريد العجيب الذي لا يشبهه أحد نقول أننا وبناء على أقوال الله الصادقة إننا لا نعترف أن محمد النبي الإسماعيلي العربي من أنبياء الله الحي الحقيقي والنبوة في التثنية 18: 15-20 لا تشير إطلاقاً إلى محمد بل إنها نبوة واضحة تتنبأ عن يسوع المسيح حافظ الناموس ومكمله.

لقد رددت بنعمة الله على كل النقاط في مقالة ديدات وأنتقل إلى القسم الثاني من هذه المقالة والتي أضع فيها النقاط الأخرى التي تثبت أن هذه النبوة هي على الرب يسوع المسيح وسأورد النقاط التي يجتمع فيها موسى مع المسيح ولا يجتمع فيها مع محمد مع ملاحظة أن المقارنة هي في المجال الإنساني النبوي وليس في مجال الشخصية الأزلية لكلمة الله الأزلي


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

مقارنات حاسمة

1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل

2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل 

3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة ليكون مثل آدم .

4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.

5- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد ولكن محمد لم يتعرض لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي يعتبر من أعيان قريش.

6- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما وأما محمد فإنه لم يراها خلال كل حياته.

7- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى وأما محمد لم يتكلم إلا اللغة العربية.

8- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية ولكن محمد كان جاهلاً بكتابة لغته العربية كما يقول المسلمون.

9- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار من أي مستعمر بشري.

10- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. بينما نرى أن محمد ترعرع في مكة مكان ولادته.

11- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.

12- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط.

13- موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأما محمد فحارب شعبه وغزاهم ونهب أملاكهم وقتل رجالهم وأخذ نسائهم وأخذ الخمس من الغنائم كما تقول كتبهم وأحاديثهم … حتى أحتل مكة أخيراً، … وارتدوا عنه بعد وفاته وحاربهم خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" بما يسمى حروب الردة وغزاهم بأحد عشر لواء وتم إخماد تمردهم بقوة السيف والإرهاب.

14- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة وأما محمد فليس له شيء من هذا.

15- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما وأما محمد فلم يعرف الله في طفولته (ولم يعرف الله الحقيقي مطلقاً) ولم يعرفه في شيخوخته وهو القائل: ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وما عبدناك حق عبادتك

16- إن موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.

17- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه المشركة .

18- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة وأما محمد فلا معجزة له، فهم ويقولون أن معجزته هي القرآن إلا انه ولأسباب عديدة، نجد في أمهات الكتب الإسلامية، الكثير من المعجزات الأخرى المنسوبة لمحمد ابن آمنة، مثل تكثيره للماء، وسلام الحجر عليه، وتلبية عرق الشجرة لندائه، وغير ذلك الكثير. مع العلم إن نسبة هذه المعجزات لمحمد يتعارض تعارضا صريحا مع قول جبريل : ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون )

19- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية وأما محمد فليس له نصيب في الخيمة المقدسة ولا في الشكينة (السكينة)

20- إن تعاليم موسى والمسيح متوافقة من جهة قداسة الله ورحمته أما محمد فتعاليمه تناقض قداسة الله وتلغي صفة القداسة في ذات الله على حساب صفة محبته.

21- إن موسى له أخ وأخت والمسيح بصفته ابن الإنسان كان له أخوة وأخوات وأما محمد فليس له لا أخوة ولا أخوات.

22- إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.

23- إن موسى والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية وأما محمد فهو في قبره ينتظر القيامة العامة والوقوف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض.

24- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.

25- إن موسى والمسيح استعملا الحمير وسيلة للتنقل أحياناً وأما محمد فكان يركب الجمال

26- ن موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح ولا معناه وليس له فيه نصيب.

27- أثناء رفضه من شعبه أقتنى موسى عروسه من خارج شعبه وكذلك المسيح أثناء رفضه الحالي أقتنى الكنيسة كعروس له من خارج شعبه. وأما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني حتى أنه تزوج بالطفلة عائشة بنت الست سنوات وبنى بها وهي بعمر التسع سنوات.

28- موسى سيكون مع المسيح في المدينة التي له الأساسات، بينما نجد أن محمد يبقى خارجاً ومعهكل من آمن به ورفضوا النبي الحقيقي المعين من الله.


----------



## Martha (20 مارس 2006)

محمد ابن امنة ذكر في الانجيل طبعا ومعلوم ان محمد احد الانبياء الكذبة الذي خبرنا رب المجد  يسوع المسيح عنه


----------



## semsem407 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*استازى الجليل ماى روك*

]استازى الجليل ماى روك  كم سعدت بمقالك الجميل فى الرد على سؤال من هو النبى المذكور فى سفر التثنيه ردا على قصه احمد ديدات واعجبت جدا بكل كلمه زكرتها وباسلوبك الجميل وبالنعمه المعطه لك ولكن لى تعليق بسيط على كلمه نزول السيد المسيح للجحيم  فاننا نؤمن انه نزل الى الذين فى السجن اى الجحيم ليطلقهم منه وجرد الرياسات والسلاطين وفتح باب الفردوس وادخل ارواح القديسين بعد ان اطلقهم من الحبس فهل هذا ينقص من قدر المسيح اويؤثر على مقارنات ديدات الواهيه ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## semsem407 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> مقارنات حاسمة
> 
> 1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل
> 
> ...


----------



## semsem407 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

متاسف ان كنت  لم اكتب عنوانا لمشاركتى السابقه فى الرد على اخى محبه


----------



## sed000 (12 يناير 2007)

ياعم العالم اقرأالايه دي( وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ) معناه ان سيدنا محمد رسول. (مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُم وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيءٍ عَليماً).    مش عاوز تصدق براحتك   .  ( من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ). من باب العلم ليك المؤمن في الاسلام ميكونش مؤمن إلا اذا أمن بالرسل وكتبهم السماويه ونتيجه لذلك نحن نؤمن بسيدنا عيسي ونسأل الله ان نكون من المؤمنين  .


----------



## Nemoo (25 يناير 2007)

لو هتتكلم من الانجيل بقى  متنساش  ان المسيح قال  ياتى بعد أنبياء كذبه كثيرين 

ومذكرش اى حاجه عن حماده بتاعك ده اوكى حبيبى وقول كده لشيخك ديدات​


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

اتقو الله انا كل معمل مشاركة تتمسح


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

عارف بتتمسح ليه 

عشان خارجه عن القوانين


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

لقد صرح بعض هذه البشارات باسم محمد - عليه السلام - وقد اطلع بعض العلماء المسلمين على هذه النصوص , ولكن التحريف المستمر لهذا الكتاب أتى على هذه النصوص , فمن ذلك ما ورد في سفر أشعيا : ( إني جعلت أمرك محمدا , يا محمد يا قدوس الرب , اسمك موجود من الأبد ) , وقوله إن اسم محمد موجود من الأبد موافق لقول الرسول - عليه السلام - : ( كنت نبيا وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2007)

اين ورد هذا فى الكتاب المقدس يا مدلسة؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*omar_b*
*بسم الله مشاء الله معلوماتك تحفة!! :smil13: اللهم لا حسد :dance:*
*انا مش ماسك نفسي من الضحك :yahoo::t33:*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*يا مسلمين هاتو النصوص بلاش كذب وافتراء*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

يا ناس يا مغيبة
الي بيقول ارجع للنص الأصلي
طيب يا فهيم, ما تجيبلنا النص الأصلي انت
ولا هو كلام و بس؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

اين هو النص الذي يدل على هذا الحدث انا مو شايف ولا دليل حتى الان


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



قمر الزمان قال:


> لقد صرح بعض هذه البشارات باسم محمد - عليه السلام - وقد اطلع بعض العلماء المسلمين على هذه النصوص , ولكن التحريف المستمر لهذا الكتاب أتى على هذه النصوص , فمن ذلك ما ورد في سفر أشعيا : ( إني جعلت أمرك محمدا , يا محمد يا قدوس الرب , اسمك موجود من الأبد ) , وقوله إن اسم محمد موجود من الأبد موافق لقول الرسول - عليه السلام - : ( كنت نبيا وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته


 
*هات النص يا مدلس انت في ورطة*
*كوبي بيست دون فهم او مراجعة*
*هذا سفر **اشعياء*


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> لقد صرح بعض هذه البشارات باسم محمد - عليه السلام - وقد اطلع بعض العلماء المسلمين على هذه النصوص , ولكن التحريف المستمر لهذا الكتاب أتى على هذه النصوص , فمن ذلك ما ورد في سفر أشعيا : ( إني جعلت أمرك محمدا , يا محمد يا قدوس الرب , اسمك موجود من الأبد ) , وقوله إن اسم محمد موجود من الأبد موافق لقول الرسول - عليه السلام - : ( كنت نبيا وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته


 
*كانك لم تقرأ الكلام الذي كاتبه انت ابدا فقط عامل طريقة الصق والنسخ وحين لم تجد نص تبرهن فيه عن هذا الكلام فهربت  *
*اذا كان عندك دليل تكلم اذا لم يكن هناك دليل فابقى خارج عن الموضوع هيك بكون احسن*

*وانت تعرف ان هذا الكلام مجرد شبهة لذلك هربت*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*ترجمة الحياة*
15سَيُقِيمُ الرَّبُّ فِيكُمْ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي *مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ،* لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ، 16فَقَدِ اسْتَجَابَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنْهُ فِي حُورِيبَ فِي يَوْمِ الاجْتِمَاعِ عِنْدَمَا قُلْتُمْ: لاَ نَعُودُ نَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا، وَلاَ نَرَى النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلاَّ نَمُوتَ 17فَقَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: لَقَدْ أَصَابُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18لِهَذَا أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ بَيْنِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَضَعُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُخَاطِبُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا آمُرُهُ بِهِ. 19فَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْصَى كَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي، فَأَنَا أُحَاسِبُهُ


من بني اسرائيل مش عربي 
يا مسلم شاطر بالف والدوران الموضوع انتهى..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

فعلا يا جماعة محمد مذكور فيالكتاب المقدس لية تنكرو يا مسيحين  فعلا


قول السيد المسيح سياتي بعدي انبياء كذبة ياتيكم بسياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفة


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> كذبة ياتيكم بسياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفة


 
*طبعا   هم انبياء كذبة وذئاب خاطفة ومنهم محمد  الذي قتل ورجم ولعن وزنى.......الخ*


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*marounandrew & ra.mi62*

*ليييييه تزعلوا منكم الأنبياء وتجمعوه في وسطيهم ... وهو ليس بنبي وعن الله ببعيد*

*إذ هو يصرخ ... صبببببببببببببوا عليَّ المااااااااااااااااء .......... (قبل موته)*

*في الهاويه هو وكل من تبعه*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*آريوس الموحد*

*محمد مش رسول وهو بعيد كل البعد عن الاله الحقيقي!*
*وليش الله ما حافظ على النبواة التي تتكلم عن محمد بالكتاب المقدس (حسب زعمكم)؟؟*
*ارجو ان تجيب ولا تقول ان القساوسة حرفوه لانه لو فعلا كان في نبواة لحافظ عليها الله ولا يستطيع احد العبث بها ليعرف الجميع انه صادق*


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*آريوس الموحد *
*... المهم أن تهاجم إيمان الآخرين ...*

*مش دة لو عندهم إيمان أصلاً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل هو نبي صادق أم مدع للنبوة ؟*

*إذا كان صادق ... لكان غيَّر تابعيه الى الأفضل وندموا على الشر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما عن الشتيمة *

*فالديك يصيح .... والذئب يعوي .... وأنت تشتم ... هذا شئ طبيعي*


----------



## آريوس الموحد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

حرر بواسطة Athanasius

بلاش حوارات جانبية و خروج عن الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

خليك في الموضوع يا محمدي
اي خروج عن الموضوع سيكون حذف بردك كاملا
تعلم النظام يا همج


----------



## كلمة الحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*حرر للخروج ويترك اقتباس الاخ انا 100100 للرد على تلك النقطة*
*Athanasius*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> *التوراة : أغانى سليمان - الإصحاح الخامس*
> _*חִכֹּו מַמְתַקִּים וְכֻלֹּו מַחֲמַדִּים זֶה דֹודִי וְזֶה רֵעִי בְּנֹות יְרוּשָׁלִָם׃ 5:16*_
> _*5:16 xkv mmtqym vklv mxmdym zh dvdy bnvt yrvslm.*_
> _*حقو ممتكيم , و كلو محمديم , زه دودى , و زه رائى , بنوت يروشلم*_
> ...


 

*SOL-5-16: **חִכֹּו**֙** מַֽמְתַקִּ**֔**ים וְכֻלֹּ**֖**ו **מַחֲמַדִּ**֑**ים זֶ**֤**ה דֹודִי**֙** וְזֶ**֣**ה רֵעִ**֔**י בְּנֹ**֖**ות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃*​ 
*اين محمد تلفظ "محمديم" وتعني *
*beloved, desire, lovely ,delight*
*يعني شي محبوب او مشتهة او شي مرغوب به او حلاوة وليس محمد*​ 


*الترجمة العربية المشتركة*
*رِيقُهُ أعذَبُ ما يكونُ، وهوَ شَهيًّ كُلُّهُ. هذا حبيبي، هذا رفيقي، يا بَناتِ أورُشليمَ. *​ 

*الكاثوليكية*
*حَلْقُه كلُه عُذوبَة بل هو شَهِيَّّ بجُملَتِه. هذا حَبيبي وهَذا خَليلي يا بَناتِ أورَشَليم. *

*ترجمة الحياة*
*فَمُهُ عَذْبٌ، وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا هُوَ حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا هُوَ خَلِيلِي يَابَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ! *​ 


*SOL-5-16: His mouth is most sweet: yea, he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem.*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*



			حرر للخروج ويترك اقتباس الاخ انا 100100 للرد على تلك النقطة
Athanasius
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الخروج عن أي شيء أخي العزيز؟

نحن في صلب الموضوع ولم نخرج أبدا سامحك الله

أليس الموضوع عن محمد في الكتاب المقدس؟
فأين الخروج أخي العزيز؟



			SOL-5-16: חִכֹּו֙ מַֽמְתַקִּ֔ים וְכֻלֹּ֖ו מַחֲמַדִּ֑ים זֶ֤ה דֹודִי֙ וְזֶ֣ה רֵעִ֔י בְּנֹ֖ות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃

اين محمد تلفظ "محمديم" وتعني

beloved, desire, lovely ,delight

يعني شي محبوب او مشتهة او شي مرغوب به او حلاوة وليس محمد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز ( محمديم ) في العبرية معناها محمد العظيم وهي مثل( أولهيم ) ومعناها الرب العظيم

النص هكذا ينطق

حِكو مَمْتَكيم فِكلّو محمديم زيه دُودي فَزيه ريعي

وترجمته " كلامه أحلى الكلام إنه محمد العظيم هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي "

والإسم واضح لا غبار عليه وتم إلحاق الياء والميم للتفخيم ..والميم أي كلمة " يم " :
ميجايم = ميجا العظيم
سارييم = ساري العظيم
عمروييم = عمرو العظيم 

أخي العزيز

أرجوك اكتب هذا الإسم   في قاموس " بابيلون " اليهودي وانظر  نتيجة الترجمة - ستجد أن الإسم واحد 

ولو كان بإمكاننا أن نرفع لك الصورة للقاموس ونتيجة البحث لفعلنا ولكن غير متاح


وفقنا الله واياك للحق - آمين*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*SOL-5-16: **חִכֹּו**֙** מַֽמְתַקִּ**֔**ים וְכֻלֹּ**֖**ו **מַחֲמַדִּ**֑**ים זֶ**֤**ה דֹודִי**֙** וְזֶ**֣**ה רֵעִ**֔**י בְּנֹ**֖**ות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃*​ 
*وتعني *​ 
*beloved, desire, lovely ,delight*​ 
*يعني شي محبوب او مشتهة او شي مرغوب به او حلاوة وليس محمد*​ 


*الترجمة العربية المشتركة*
*رِيقُهُ أعذَبُ ما يكونُ، وهوَ شَهيًّ كُلُّهُ. هذا حبيبي، هذا رفيقي، يا بَناتِ أورُشليمَ. *​ 
*الكاثوليكية*
*حَلْقُه كلُه عُذوبَة بل هو شَهِيَّّ بجُملَتِه. هذا حَبيبي وهَذا خَليلي يا بَناتِ أورَشَليم. *​ 
*ترجمة الحياة*
*فَمُهُ عَذْبٌ، وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا هُوَ حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا هُوَ خَلِيلِي يَابَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ! *​ 


*SOL-5-16: His mouth is most sweet: yea, he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem.*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*كلمة الحق*​ 
*اذا ترفض جميع الترجمات هذه مشكلتك مستحيل يكون جميع الترجمات خطاء*​ 
*ومعنى الكلمة مش من عندي* *مش من تاليفي*​ 





​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*جاء بالترجمة السبعينية lxx *


*farugx autou glukasmoi kai oloV epiqumia outoV adelfidoV mou kai outoV plhsion mou qugatereV ierousalhm *

*وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " وتعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء "*

​


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

لماذا حذفت المشاركة يا اخوان؟

هل خرجنا عن الموضوع أو كتبنا شيئا مخالفا؟

ألم يفتح هذا الموضوع للنقاش العلمي؟

هدانا الله واياكم للحق


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*


ana 100 100 قال:



جاء بالترجمة السبعينية lxx 


farugx autou glukasmoi kai oloV epiqumia outoV adelfidoV mou kai outoV plhsion mou qugatereV ierousalhm 

وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " وتعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء "

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز لماذا نترك النص العبري الأصلي ونذهب إلى الترجمة السبعينية أو غيرها؟

قلت لك النص العبري الأصلي موجود - فلنتحاكم إلى قواميس اللغة العبرية لنرى ماذا تقول في ترجمة هذه الكلمة (  מְתַקִּ֔ים  ) - ما رأيك أخي العزيز؟

هدانا الله وإياكم للحق آمين؟
*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> لماذا حذفت المشاركة يا اخوان؟
> 
> هل خرجنا عن الموضوع أو كتبنا شيئا مخالفا؟
> 
> ...


 
*عيب عليك يا ولد*
*روح العب بعيد تقول بحث علمي وانت تعمل Copy&Paste  من منتديات و مواقع اسلامية وتنقل حرفيا بدون اي بحث وانا شوفت الي انت كاتبه من منتدى اسلامي بدون اي حرف ناقص..عيب تقول بحث علمي وانت لا تعمل الا Copy&Paste* 
:t33:​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> عيب عليك يا ولد
> روح العب بعيد تقول بحث علمي وانت تعمل Copy&Paste من منتديات و مواقع اسلامية وتنقل حرفيا بدون اي بحث وانا شوفت الي انت كاتبه من منتدى اسلامي بدون اي حرف ناقص..عيب تقول بحث علمي وانت لا تعمل الا Copy&Paste




هم لا يفهمون شئ في المسيحية غير الي بيسمعوة من منتديات المراحيض الاسلامية وشيوخهم 

لماذا لا تقرا كتابنا المقدس وفي الاخر تحكم 

لكن لية تقرا 

شكرا انا 100 في 100 انت الاصول تكون 10000000000000000في 10000000000000000000 وربنا يباركك وانا لما اخلص امتحنات هتفرغ لقسمين الاسئلة والاجوبة والرد علي الشبهات

صلولي


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> *أخي العزيز لماذا نترك النص العبري الأصلي ونذهب إلى الترجمة السبعينية أو غيرها؟*


 
*الظاهر انت لا تعرف الترجمة السبعينية  هي ترجمة قام بها 70عالم يهودي مشهود لهم بسنة285ق.م تقريبا*
*وترجمو العبري الى اليوناني* 

*"محمديم" هي صفة وليست اسم*

*بيت قدسنا وجمالنا حيث سبحك آباؤنا قد صار حريق نار وكل مشتهياتنا(מַחְמַ֥ד)صارت خرابا(اشعياء11:64)*

*يا ابن آدم هانذا آخذ عنك شهوة(מַחְמַ֥ד) عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك.(حزقيال16:24)*

*وانت يا ابن آدم أفلا يكون في يوم آخذ عنهم عزّهم سرور فخرهم شهوة(מַחְמַ֤ד)عيونهم ورفعة نفسهم ابناءهم وبناتهم(حزقيال25:24)*

*معناه*​ 
*Desire,beloved, desire, lovely*​*وتعني شهوة او شي مرغوب فيه او محبوب او حلاوة*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> عيب عليك يا ولد
> روح العب بعيد تقول بحث علمي وانت تعمل Copy&Paste من منتديات و مواقع اسلامية وتنقل حرفيا بدون اي بحث وانا شوفت الي انت كاتبه من منتدى اسلامي بدون اي حرف ناقص..عيب تقول بحث علمي وانت لا تعمل الا Copy&Paste


*يا أخي العزيز وما هي المشكلة أن أنقل من منتدى أو غيره؟

المشكلة هل ما نقلته صحيحا أم لا ؟

أنا أتحاور معك بالعقل والمنطق.

علىى فكرة أنا عندي قاموس بابليون ولو أمكن رفع الصور أرفعلك الصورة من جهازي

وعلى كل حال خذ هذا الرابط للتوارة العبرية وهو موقع يهودي ولا علاقة له بالمسلمين
http://www.fourmilab.ch/etexts/www/hebrew/Bible/

هدانا الله واياكم للحق آمين*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*لو اخذنا هذه النصوص ووضعنا محمد بدل شهوة هل يصح المعنى؟؟*​ 
*بيت قدسنا وجمالنا حيث سبحك آباؤنا قد صار حريق نار وكل مشتهياتنا(מַחְמַ֥ד)**صارت خرابا(اشعياء11:64)

يا ابن آدم هانذا آخذ عنك شهوة(מַחְמַ֥ד) عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك.(حزقيال16:24)*

*وانت يا ابن آدم أفلا يكون في يوم آخذ عنهم عزّهم سرور فخرهم شهوة(מַחְמַ֤ד)عيونهم ورفعة نفسهم ابناءهم وبناتهم(حزقيال25:24)*

*هكذا*



*بيت قدسنا وجمالنا حيث سبحك آباؤنا قد صار حريق نار وكل محمد صارت خرابا(اشعياء11:64)

يا ابن آدم هانذا آخذ عنك محمد عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك.(حزقيال16:24)

وانت يا ابن آدم أفلا يكون في يوم آخذ عنهم عزّهم سرور فخرهم محمد عيونهم ورفعة نفسهم ابناءهم وبناتهم(حزقيال25:24)
*


*ليس له اي معنى بينما المعنى الصحيح هو شهوة*


*ما المشكلة بالنقل!!*

*المشكلة انك تنقل كلام خطاء ودون فهم ما تنقله...اين العقل وانت لا تعرف ما تقوله؟؟*


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



ana 100 100 قال:


> *لو اخذنا هذه النصوص ووضعنا محمد بدل شهوة هل يصح المعنى؟؟*​
> *بيت قدسنا وجمالنا حيث سبحك آباؤنا قد صار حريق نار وكل مشتهياتنا(מַחְמַ֥ד)**صارت خرابا(اشعياء11:64)
> 
> يا ابن آدم هانذا آخذ عنك شهوة(מַחְמַ֥ד) عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك.(حزقيال16:24)*
> ...


*أخي العزيز عفوا أنت - لماذا تغير الإسم؟

الإسم العبري لمحمد هو ( מְתַקִּ֔ים ) وليس  ( מַחְמַ֥ד ) الفرق واضح أخي العزيز

هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين*​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



كلمة الحق قال:


> *أخي العزيز عفوا أنت - لماذا تغير الإسم؟*​
> 
> *الإسم العبري لمحمد هو ( מְתַקִּ֔ים ) وليس ( מַחְמַ֥ד ) الفرق واضح أخي العزيز*​
> 
> *هدانا الله واياكم للحق - آمين*​


 
و الدليل؟ قالولوا؟
هل يوجد اصلا شئ اسمه محمد كأسم في العبرية؟


----------



## كلمة الحق (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



My Rock قال:


> و الدليل؟ قالولوا؟
> هل يوجد اصلا شئ اسمه محمد كأسم في العبرية؟


أخي العزيز قلت لكم ممكن تستخدموا قاموس بابليون اليهودي - وهو موجود على مواقع النت ومتوفر لأي شخص
واكتب فيه اسم محمد بالعربية أو بالإنجليزية وترجمه للعبرية وشوف النتيجة وخبرنا بأمانة بارك الله فيك

المسألة بسيطة جدا أخي العزيز​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> التوراة : أغانى سليمان - الإصحاح الخامس
> חִכֹּו מַמְתַקִּים וְכֻלֹּו מַחֲמַדִּים זֶה דֹודִי וְזֶה רֵעִי בְּנֹות יְרוּשָׁלִָם׃ 5:16
> 5:16 xkv mmtqym vklv mxmdym zh dvdy bnvt yrvslm.
> حقو ممتكيم , و كلو محمديم , زه دودى , و زه رائى , بنوت يروشلم
> ...




لنرى اولا النص العبري للعدد 16 من الأصحاح 5 لسفر نشيد الأنشاد

[Q-BIBLE] 
חכו ממתקים וכלו מחמדים זה דודי וזה רעי בנות ירושׁלם׃
[/Q-BIBLE]​

و الكلمة التي تهمنا هنا هي ​
מחמד و التي تلفظ ماخ ماد و التي تعني كما وضح الأخ ana 100 100
_delightful_; hence a _delight_, that is, object of affection or desire: - beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing).

انها تعني صفة لشئ لا اسم لشخص
هل يوجد اسهل منها لتفهمها؟

لنرى الترجمة العربية 

[Q-BIBLE] 
حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

ولو اخذنا ترجمتك السخيفة الباطلة و نضع محمد بدل مشتهيات:

حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ (محمد). هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.

ما علاقة محمد في النص؟ ما علاقته ببنات اورشليم؟


لنقرأ الأعداد التي قبلها

Son 5:10​​ حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. 
Son 5:11 رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. 
Son 5:12 عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. 
Son 5:13 خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. 
Son 5:14 يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. 
Son 5:15 سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ.


هو محمدك ابيض و احمر؟
هو محمدك راسه ذهب؟
هو محمدك عيناه كعيون الحمام؟
هو محمدك خداه كخميلة الطيب؟
هو محمدك كفتى الأرز؟


و الأن الضربة القاضية لهذه الشبهة السخيفة

العدد 16​[Q-BIBLE] 
حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

التي لو قلنا ان مشتهيات تعني محمد لنظهر كذب و جهل طارح هذه الخرافة, لرأينا ان الجملة لا معنى لها
فما علاقة محمد بحبيبة من اورشليم؟ ما علاقة بنات اورشليم بمحمد؟ ما علاقة الصفات التي ذكرناها اعلاه بمحمد؟

عمرك حاولت تقرأ التفسير؟
عمرك حاولت تشوف اذا محمدك ممكن زجه في مثل هكذا نص؟

افتح و اقرأ و تثقف
http://www.arabchurch.com/oldtestament_tafser/Nashed-Al-Anshad.html

انزل عند الأصحاح الخامس و اقرأ يا مسلم

يا مرحب بيكم يا امة محمد 
مستعدون لرد كل اكاذيبكم...


----------



## kimo14th (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*نقطه اخرى بعد ردود اخوتى القاطعه *

*المسلمون يعترضون على نشيد الانشاد ويقولون ان هذا الكلام ليس من الله ثم ياتون بكل بساطه ويقولون ان اسم محمد موجود به !!*
*فماهذا التناقض ؟*
*وهل ستؤمون ان نشيد الانشاد سفر موحى به من الله ؟؟*
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*جاء بالترجمة السبعينية lxx 


farugx autou glukasmoi kai oloV epiqumia outoV adelfidoV mou kai outoV plhsion mou qugatereV ierousalhm *

*وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " وتعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء "*​ 
ما راي المسلمين بهذا؟؟
طبعا اليهود والمسيحين ما بعرفو عبري واليهود اهل اللغة والمسلمين هم الي يعرفوه فقط؟؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*هل **بعد *
*كل** الحقائق *
*الموجودة على *
*الفضائيات أمام **أعين*
*الملايين حول العالم وقد *
*ُ**كشف القناع وظهرت الحقيقية*
*يوجد من ُيريد أن يتكلم عن من *
*أضل الكثيرين ... **إنــه *
*حــديــث يــقــلــل*
*مــن قــيـمـة *
*صاحبة*​ 
*:act31:*​ 

*حاول*
*أن تتكلم*
*عــن مــن هــو*
*قــدوس ُمــطــهــر مـن*
*النجاسة له السلطان أن يغفر **الخطايا *
*وأيضاً  يـستطيـع** أن يُـثـبـت*
*سلام **الله في القلب*
*ويضمن حياتك*
*الأبدية*​ 
*:36_1_66:*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*وجود تشابه في احرف الكلمات العبريه حتي لو افترضنا انه صحيح ...لا يعني شئ و لا يل علي شئ علي الاطلاق لان المصادفات اللفظيه وارده بين اللغات
فاسم "كامل "  لو كتبناه بالانجليزيه سوف يكون     KAMEL  و لكن معناه المقصود عند الانجليز و في لغتهم ليس الاسم "كامل"...و انما  "الجمل"
و كلمة "JOUR" بالفرنسيه  تعني  نهار...لكنها لو كتبت باحرف عربيه فان معناها عند العرب هو "الجور"  او الظلم
و كلمة "FAT" بالانجليزيه  تعني عند الانجليز "سمين"  لكنها لو كتبت باحرف عربيه فستعني عند العرب "فات"...اي  مضي  و مر
و المصادفات اللغويه من هذا النوع كثير و تثير الضحك  و لا اعتقد انه يمكن الاعتماد عليها في موضوع كهذا يتعلق باثبات صحة نبوة شخص تعتبرونه نبيا من عدمها
و الا لجاز لنا ان نعتبر هذا النوع من الاثباتات من الجانب الاسلامى علي انه..
 "افلاس في الرد لانعدام الادله الحقيقيه المقنعه"​*


----------



## anton_2012 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

ربنا معاكم ويقويقوا على تفنيد مثل تلك البدع


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*كالغراب *
*الأسود الذي *
*غطى نفسه بالدقيق *
*الأبيض فطار مع الحمام *
*لكن عندما صاح*
* عُرِفَت طبيعتة*
* من صوته *

*مال الزوان بين الحنطة*


:banned:          :110105~127:          :banned:​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*وترجمات اخرى كثيرة بالانجليزي نذكر منها:*​ 

*(KJV)16 His mouth is most sweet: yea, he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem.*


*(NIV)16 His mouth is sweetness itself; he is altogether lovely. This is my lover, this my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem.*


*(NASB)16"His mouth is full of sweetness And he is wholly desirable This is my beloved and this is my friend O daughters of Jerusalem."*

*(ASV)16 His mouth is most sweet; Yea, he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem*

*(YLT) 16His mouth is sweetness -- and all of him desirable, This [is] my beloved, and this my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem!*

*(DA)16His mouth is most sweet: Yea, he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, yea, this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem*

*(DRAM)16His throat most sweet, and he is all lovely: such is my beloved, and he is my friend, O ye daughters of Jerusalem*


*(TNIV)16 His mouth is sweetness itself; he is altogether lovely. This is my beloved, this is my friend, daughters of Jerusalem.*





*يا خيبتك يا مسلم *​


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

حاله حال الي سبقوه.. نفس البداية و نفس النهاية, و حتى نفس الاقتباسات و الردود 
فعلا يا خيبتكم..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



My Rock قال:


> حاله حال الي سبقوه.. نفس البداية و نفس النهاية, و حتى نفس الاقتباسات و الردود
> فعلا يا خيبتكم..


 

*صدقيني يا ماي روك ينقل من منتدى اسلامي لو مسموح وضع روابط كان جيبته يعني هو لا يعرف ما يقوله Copy&Paste  فقط.  وانا شوفته نفس كلامه حرفيا منقول*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*قالها الكتاب عن أحدهم *

*متى 19 : 22 *
*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. *

*:1088os:*​ 
*وهذا                 :36_1_4:*

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا عِناد كثير*

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا أفكار كثيرة *

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا خطايا كثيرة *

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا فلسفات كثيرة*

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا صـداقـات كثيرة*

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا مـعـتـقـدات كثيرة*

*مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا مـغـالـطـات كـثـيـرة*

*وهذة كلها منعته من الوصول الى المسيح الفادي*

*وفضلها عن والفوز بالخلاص والتمتع بالحياة الأبدية*

:closedeye          :36_1_3:         :closedeye​


----------



## mrkadora (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

طيب لو كلام ديدات غلط ليه محدش قدر يرد عليه من الى كان بينظرهم وليه اسلم ناس كتير على ايده


----------



## كلمة الحق (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

هل انتهيت من الشبهة السابقى لتنتقل للشبهة العقيمة الاخرى ؟
وادي البكاء 
سيظل حوارك كما هو قفز فقط Athanasius​


----------



## كلمة الحق (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*


كلمة الحق قال:



هل انتهيت من الشبهة السابقى لتنتقل للشبهة العقيمة الاخرى ؟
وادي البكاء 
سيظل حوارك كما هو قفز فقط Athanasius​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وفي أي عقل وفي أي منطق تتعامل بهدا الإسلوب وفي كل المنتديات بهده الصورة المضحكة المبكية في نفس الوقت حيث تحدف كل مشاركة وتغلق كل موضوع  يخص البشارة برسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟

ألا تستطيع أن تناقش بإسلوب علمي هاديء دون هده الأساليب الملتوية ودون مصادرة للطرف المقابل؟

أنت تهوى حدف المشاركات وتحتج مرة بأننا نفسر كتابك علبى أهوائنا ) مع أنكم تفسرون القرآن الكريم على أهوائكم

ومرة لأننا نخرج عن الموضوع

وهده المرة للقفز 

لا أدري بأي منطق تتحدث ؟ وعقول من تخاطب أيها الباحث؟

احترم عقولنا قليلا وكن منصفا 

واعلم أنه لن ينفعك إلا اخلاصك لربك تعالى

وفقنا الله وإياكم للحق = آمين*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

_*



			للمرة الخامسة اقول تاني
كل هذا الشبهات تم الردود عليها في اول الموضوع
وما من المسلم ان لا يناقش الاجابة
فقط ياتي و يرمي بالشبهات و يتجاهل الاجابة
او ياتي انسان اخر ليرمي بنفس الشبهة من جديد
تمت مناقشة هذة الشبهات اكثر من مرة داخل الموضوع
ومازال الاسئلة التي طرحت و لم تلقى اجابة
هل محمد منبثق من الاب ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم محمد رسول الله منبثق من الله تعالى ومرسل من عند الله تعالى



			هل محمد شهد للابن الكلمة الناطقة و الحكمة الالهية المولود منذ الالزل من الاب ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل شهد للسيد المسيح بالحق بأنه عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه
وشهد لأمه بالطهارة والتقى والصلاح
وبرأه مما اتهمه به اليهود هو وأمه مريم البتول
وبرأه مما اتهمه به المبطلون بأنه ادعى الإلوهية التي هي لله عز وجل ولا تجوز لأحد سواه سبحانه




			هل محمد روح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم محمد هو روح الحق ال>ي جاء بكل الحق وبين كل الحق

ثم إن النص الأصلي بإنجيل يوحنا يدكر البارقليط وليس روح الحق



			هل محمد يهوديا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل قالت البشارة أن هدا النبي المنتظر يهوديا؟
كلا



			هل يعرف محمد يهوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ادا كان المقصود بيهوه هو الله فإن رسول الله كان يعرف الله تعالى قبل بعثته ولدلك كان يدهب يتعبد له في غار حراء

ها أنا قد أجبت على كل أسئلتك فهل لك أن تجيب على أسئلتي وأتحدى

أنت تقول أن المقصود بالبشارة هو الروح القدس أليس كدلك؟

س1= روح القدس سابق في الوجود على المسيح، وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح، فقد كان شاهداً عند خلق السماوات والأرض. (انظر التكوين 1/2)، وكان مع بني إسرائيل طويلاً "أين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه" (إشعيا 63/11).

والسؤال = كيف يبشر المسيح  به مع كل هده الحقائق؟

س2=  الروح القدس أحد أطراف الثالوث، وينبغي وفق عقيدتك أن يكون التلاميذ مؤمنين به، فلم أوصاهم بالإيمان به؟ 

س3= روح القدس وفق عقيدتك إله مساو للآب في ألوهيته، وعليه فهو يقدر أن يتكلم من عند نفسه، 

فلمادا قالت البشارة بأنه  " لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به".؟

س4= ذكر يوحنا أن المسيح خبّر تلاميذه بأوصاف البارقليط، والتي لم تتمثل بالروح القدس الحال على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين، فهو شاهد تنضاف شهادته إلى شهادة التلاميذ في المسيح " فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً " فأين شهد الروح القدس للمسيح؟ وبم شهد؟

في انتظار ردك يا زميلي العزيز*_​


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*ها هو المفلس عندما يعلن افلاسة و يقع في شر اعمالة *

<STRONG><EM>





> *نعم محمد رسول الله منبثق من الله تعالى ومرسل من عند الله تعالى*


*منبثق من الاب يا يعفور *
*طلعهالي من القران *
*طلعهالي من الانجيل *
*اثبت ان محمد من الثالوث المسيحي و انة شهد للثالوث المسيحي و انة الروح القدس في الثالوث المسيحي *
*ياريت تبين لنا اين اقر الاسلام بعقيدة الثالوث و اين اقر بالولادة للابن و بالانبثاق لمحمد و ياريت تقول علاقة محمد بالاب وهل محمد هو المونارشي في الثالوث ام الاب هو المونارشي *
*اذا كنت ماهر في الخبث و الدناءة فمارس هوايتك الخبيثة بعيدا عن هنا لاننا لن نسمح بخبث و دناءة مثل هذة *
<FONT size=5><STRONG><EM>





> *بل شهد للسيد المسيح بالحق بأنه عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه*
> _*وشهد لأمه بالطهارة والتقى والصلاح*_
> _*وبرأه مما اتهمه به اليهود هو وأمه مريم البتول*_
> _*وبرأه مما اتهمه به المبطلون بأنه ادعى الإلوهية التي هي لله عز وجل ولا تجوز لأحد سواه سبحانه*_


*يا يعفور يا خبيث *
*انت اقتطفتها من الانجيل و اللذي يقولها هو السيد المسيح في الانجيل *
*اذن فلتثبت من الانجيل يا يعفوري ان محمد شهد لمسيح الانجيل .. شهد للابن الكلمة اللوجوس ... شهد للمسيح المصلوب .. مش الكتاب اللي سيادتك مقتبس منة بيقول كدة ولا هي دناءة و خبث و خلاص *
*انظروا يا اخوة لهذا اليعفوري *
*اقتبس جزء من الكتاب المقدس و قال ان محمد شهد للمسيح و يمثل و يشرح هذا الجزء بالاسلام و القران نظرا لانة نصاب مثل رسولة ولا يقدر بتاتا ان يثبتها من الانجيل *
<STRONG><EM><FONT size=5>





> *نعم محمد هو روح الحق ال>ي جاء بكل الحق وبين كل الحق*
> 
> _*ثم إن النص الأصلي ب*_*[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/"]إنجيل يوحنا*[/URL]* يدكر البارقليط وليس روح الحق*


*بزمتك مش مكسوف من نفسك بعد موضوع من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*
*هل محمد روح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال واضح هل محمد روح ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل محمد اوحى بالانجيل المكتوب اللذي يبشر بموت و قيامة السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*هل محمد حل على التلاميذ و ارشدهم في البشارة و الكرازة بالملكوت يا خبيث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل و هل و هل و لكنك اما ان تتهرب من ان تثبت مقولتك من كتاب استندت الى نص واحد بجهل و غباء و عمى و دناءة ثم استفضت في الشرح الاهبل اسلاميا *
*لو كنت تقتبس من كتاب عليك ان تشرح من نفس الكتاب يا مدلس *

*ومن هو الباراقليط يا غبي ؟؟؟ هو الروح القدس *
*ونرجع بقى نسال الاسئلة اللي عمال تتهرب منها و تثبتها بخيالك الحقير و اسلامك *

<STRONG><EM><FONT size=5>





> *وهل قالت البشارة أن هدا النبي المنتظر يهوديا؟*
> _*كلا*_


 
*مثل موسى في كل شىء يا مدلس *
*ناسوتة مثل موسى في كل شىء يا دنىء *
*من ضمن الاسباط يا مدلس *
<STRONG><EM><FONT size=5>





> *ادا كان المقصود بيهوه هو الله فإن رسول الله كان يعرف الله تعالى قبل بعثته ولدلك كان يدهب يتعبد له في غار حراء*


*ومع كل سطر يثبت هذا الدنىء خبثة و دناءتة *
*هل محمد هو يهوة ايها اليعفوري ؟؟؟؟ *
*هل قال يهوة في النبوة على محمد انة مثلة ؟؟؟ هل محمد هو يهوة ؟؟؟ *
*ياريت تثبتهلنا من الكتاب المقدس يا زميل و بالاسم *

*و مع توالى المشاركات و المواضيع التي لم يقدر يعفوري واحد ان يثبت ما يتكلم بة بالحق و العدل انما بالخبث و الدناءة و الحقارة في موضوع البشارة العقيمة بهذا العقيم في الكتاب المقدس *
دعونا نرى المطوحة الاسلامية 
<STRONG><EM>





> *س1= روح القدس سابق في الوجود على المسيح، وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح، فقد كان شاهداً عند خلق السماوات والأرض. (انظر التكوين 1/2)، وكان مع بني إسرائيل طويلاً "أين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه" (إشعيا 63/11).*
> 
> _*والسؤال = كيف يبشر المسيح به مع كل هده الحقائق؟*_


 
*اثبت ان حل على التلاميذ قبل ان يصعد السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس *
*اثبت انة حل الروح القدس الرب المحي على التلاميذ قبل صعود السيد المسيح *

<FONT size=5><STRONG><EM>





> *س2= الروح القدس أحد أطراف الثالوث، وينبغي وفق عقيدتك أن يكون التلاميذ مؤمنين به، فلم أوصاهم بالإيمان به؟ *


*شايفين يا خوانا المطوحة و الحقارة الاسلامية *
*مشئ عارف يجاوب على الاسئلة بيحاول يختلق اسئلة تعجيزية *
*سؤال .. طلعلي ان التلاميذ بعدما علمهم المسيح عنة الروح القدس في هذة المناسبة عن الروح القدس و كيف انة منبثق من الاب انهم لم يؤمنوا بة و لم يكرزوا بالكلمة و لم يبشروا بالمسيحية *
*و اذا كانوا ايها الخسيس لم يعلموا عنة من قبل فالمسيح اعلمهم بة و امنوا بهذا و كرزوا بة و قدموا حياتهم ثمنا لهذا و استشهدوا لاسم الله الازلي *
*فهل قال المسيح قبل هذا الموقف انة علم التلاميذ كل ما يريدة ان يتعلموة و انهم اخبرهم بكل شىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
<STRONG><EM>





> *س3= روح القدس وفق عقيدتك إله مساو للآب في ألوهيته، وعليه فهو يقدر أن يتكلم من عند نفسه، *
> 
> _*فلمادا قالت البشارة بأنه " لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به".؟*_


*وهذا اكبر دليل على وحدانية الله فاللة ليس مقسم او مجزا ولا نقول ان لكل اقنوم ارادة مختلفة عن الاقانيم الاخرى فالعقل الالهي الناطق لة نفس ارادة الذات الالهية و نفس ارادة روح هذة الذات فهو اله واحد غير مجزا و لة كلمة واحدة و ارادة واحدة و مشيئة واحدة *
*س4= ذكر يوحنا أن المسيح خبّر تلاميذه بأوصاف البارقليط، والتي لم تتمثل بالروح القدس الحال على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين، فهو شاهد تنضاف شهادته إلى شهادة التلاميذ في المسيح " فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً " فأين شهد الروح القدس للمسيح؟ وبم شهد؟*

*وها هو الغباء و الجهل مرة اخرى *
*اذا كنت تريد ان تلوي الحقائق بخبثك فلن تستطيع ابدا *
*شهد الروح القدس للسيد المسيح عند كتابة كل العهد الجديد على يد التلاميذ بالوحى بالروح القدس *
*فالروح القدس اوحى للتلاميذ بالكرازة و بكتابة العهد الجديد و كل العهد الجديد يشهد للسيد المسيح الفادي المصلوب الالة المتجسد ...كل صفحة من العهد الجديد تشهد للسيد المسيح الابن الواحد مع الاب *
*كل كلمة في العهد الجديد تدور حول المسيح و فداؤة للبشرية *
*وكان الله ( الروح القدس ) دائما مع التلاميذ و يرشدهم* 



*[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،
وَبَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازُوا فِي فِرِيجِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ غَلاَطِيَّةَ مَنَعَهُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْكَلِمَةِ فِي أَسِيَّا. فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مِيسِيَّا حَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى بِثِينِيَّةَ فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ " (أع16/6و7)،
 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ " (أعمال15/28).
 الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).
" مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ " (رؤيا2/7و11و17و29؛ 3/6و13و22).
[/Q-BIBLE]*

*لن تضع كلمة واحدة او تناقش الا بعد ان تجاوب الاسئلة المذكورة سابقا و في المواضيع الاخرى بالكتاب المقدس و بالتفسير المسيحي و اماقرانك و  تفاسيرك الاسلامية و الشخصية الحقيرة فبلها و اشرب ميتها *


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*شكراً Athanasius*

*على تنظيف المشاركات من الكلمات الضارة *

*فليس هـناك بشـارة إلا عن المسيح له الـمجد *

*الذي سجد له الناس في حـياته وأيـضاً بعد قيامـته *

*فليس من حق أحد أن يُبشر بشخص يدعو الى النجاسة *

*وأضر بحياة الناس فتحولوا الى الشهوات والنجاسة وإبتعدوا عن الله*

*وها هو يعادل الله .... بإنسان *

*له أوزار *
*ومسَّه الشيطان *
*ولم يقدر أن يشفي نفسه من المرض ومات به *
*ووعد تابعيه بفعل النجاسة في الآخرة *

*في العبارة*

*نعم ...... رسول الله منبثق من الله تعالى ومرسل من عند الله تعالى*

*نعم إنه فكر الشيطان الذي أراد أن يكون مثل (العلي)*

*إن الاستاذ كلمة .....*

*يمدح شخصاً الكل يعرف مواصفاتة ظاناً أن الجميع عميان وهو الوحيد البصير*

*أستاذ كلمة .... إستيقظ من نومك وكفاك إستخفاف بعقول الناس *

*أترك ضلمتك .... وتعالى الي نور المسيح ... وكن كالذين إستنارة حياتهم *

*من بني قومك ونراهم كل يوم على الفضائيات ( صوت وصورة ) *

*هل تنكر أيضاً (المنتصرين) الذين شاهدهم الملايين حول العالم ورأوا حب المسيح فيهم*

*وقد شاركوا في نزع القناع وكشف الحقيقية*


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



> _*نعم محمد رسول الله منبثق من الله تعالى ومرسل من عند الله تعالى*_


ههههههههههههههههههههه
محمد منثق من الاب.........
يخوانا الواد مش فاهم يعني ايه منبثق....ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كلمة الحق (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*حررت المداخلة للاسباب الاتية *
** التفسير على الهوى *
** الهروب من الاجابات المباشرة للاسئلة السابق ذكرها بطريقة عادلة و الاستمرار في الخبث *
** الاصرار على التفاسير الدنيئة الحقيرة رغم التحذير *
*Athanasius*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*


* روح القدس وفق عقيدتك إله مساو للآب في ألوهيته*

*اللفظ ... الروح القدس ..... وليس روح القدس *

*مرة أخرى ليس بالإنفصال عن الآب والابن لكنه .... الله الروح القدس ومساوي للآب والابن*

*فالثالوث هو : الله المثلث الأقانيم دون إنفصال *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعليه فهو يقدر أن يتكلم من عند نفسه*

*نعم يمكن أن يتكلم بنفسة وله إرادة ولكن ليس بالإنفصال عن الله الآب والله الابن:*

*اعمال الرسل 8 : 29 *
*فَقَالَ الرُّوحُ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ». *

*اعمال الرسل 13 : 2 *
*وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: «أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ». *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلمادا قالت البشارة بأنه " لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به".؟*

*الآية :*
*يوحنا 16 : 13 *
*وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. *

*أستخدم هذا التعبير لإظهار وحدانية الفكر والمشيئة والهدف بين الأقانيم *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*الروح القدس أحد أطراف الثالوث، *

*الروح القدس أحد الأقانيم الثلاث وليس ... طرف*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وينبغي وفق عقيدتك أن يكون التلاميذ مؤمنين به*

*نحن نؤمن بالروح القدس ليس فقط بأنه موجود بل لأنه ساكن فينا ومتواجد بداخلنا*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*... وفيه بعض الحق وليس كل الحق ...*

*هذا إتهام منك لله مباشرةً بالضعف *

*لأن الله عندما يكتب كلام ... فهو يحفظه حفظ الله لذاته*

*الله وكلامة لا يقدر أحد أن يعبث بهما*

*هذة خطوط حمراء لا تتعداها*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*عليه السلام مرسل من عند الله ، ومصدر رسالته من الله تعالى*

*ليس مصدر رسالته الله ... لأن الله لا يوصي بالزنا ومع أكثر من واحدة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والمسيح إله بل هو الله وبالتلي لا يمكن أن يكون مثل موسى*

*مثل موسى بحسب الحسد أو النسب ((((يهودياً )))) فهو من سبط يهوذا*


----------



## انت الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

ههههههههههه
و لثاني مرة اثبت عزيزي المسلم انك اما جاهل باللغة العربية اما انك تلوي الكلام بخبث.

ما معني ينبثق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من سابع المستحيلات ان يطلق لفظ ينبثق علي بشر... لان الروح القدس ينبثق من الاب كما الفكر ينبثق من العقل و هكذا..
فهل محمد منبثق من الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا جهل منك ام تجاهل عن عمد؟؟؟؟؟؟
موضوع به 8 صفحات قمنا بشرح الايات و انت مصر علي لي الكلام و المعاني بما لا يتناسب ولا يتفق نهائيا.
اقرأ النص مرة اخري و ستجد ان مقولتك ان هذا النص لا ينطبق علي الروح القدس هو العكس عزيزي وهو ان هذا الوصف من المستحيل ان ينتبق علي بشر..
فالبشر لا ينبثقون..



> *وهل قالت البشارة بأن هدا النبي المنتظر سيوحي بالإنجيل المكتوب الدي يبشر بموت المسيح وقيامته؟
> *


نعم لان السيد المسيح قال ان الروح القدس او المعزي سيعلمهم بماذا يتكلمون... فهل علم محمد التلاميذ ماذا يقولون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *والمسيح إله بل هو الله وبالتلي لا يمكن أن يكون مثل موسى
> 
> لو كان مثل موسى فلا بد أن يكون لموسى طبيعتان لا هوتية وناسوتية مثل المسيح
> 
> ...


تعيد و تكرر في كلامك بالرغم من اننا اوضحناه لك مسبقا:
السيد المسيح هو انسان كامل كما هو اله كامل..
فهو مثل موسي بناسوته.. 
دعك من التراهات و محاولاتك الغير مجدية لتغيير معاني الكلمات و كن صادقا مع نفسك و لو مرة واحدة في حياتك.
موسي من نسل اسرائيل و المسيح من نسل اسرائيل و محمد ليس من نسل اسرائيل..
موسي يهودي و السيد المسيح يهودي و محمد ليس يهودي.
موسي كان الملوك يطلبون روحه وهو طفل كما السيد المسيح.. محمد لم يبحث عنه حتي الذباب.
موسي و المسيح من نسل واحد و محمد من نسل لا يعلمه الا الله..

و اخيرا نأتي الي النقطة التي انت تكلمت فيها كذا مرة و بالرغم من توضيحنا لك.
انت تقول اخوة القوم ليس هم انفسهم.. فدعني اعطيك مثال فكر فيه جيدا:
انا اسمي انت الفادي.. لي اخوة اسمائهم نادر و فريد و منير.
و جاء رجل و قال لي انا سأعطي ميراثي من وسطك من اخوتك....
فمن يقصد هنا هذا الرجل؟؟؟ هل يقصد ابناء عمي ام اخوتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نأتي الي مقولة النص... الكلام موجه الي الشعب... و هم 12 سبط اي 12 اخوة...
فيقول لهم *من وسطك من اخوتك*
 لا اجد خط اكبر من ذلك حتي اكبر لك الكلامت اكثر.... 
كيف انت جعلت كلمة من وسطك تشمل حتي شبه الجزيرة العربية ؟؟ لا ادري.. و من اخوتك جعلتها انت الي من ابناء اعمامك....
و ماذلت تتكلم بكل جهل و اصرار علي التدليس لم يمر علي مسبقا.. مع العلم ان اي قارئ للموضوع سيلاحظ محاولاتك انت في التدليس لانها محاولات مفضوحة.. بتعمدك نسيان بعض الكلامت التي هي مفتاح المشكلة و تزويرك في معاني كلمات اخري و استخدامها في غير مكانها.. كمثال كلمة ينبثق.... و جميع المتعلمين يعرفون ان البشر لا ينبثقون..و ان هذه الصفة لا يمكن استخدامها عن البشر.
و كأنك تقول رأيت الرجل يسيل في الشارع... هل البشر يسيلون؟؟؟ و كأنك تقول رأيت ينبع من بيته خارجا...
عزيزي كلمة ينبثق هذه لا تستخدم مع البشر.. بل مع الاشياء الغير ملموسة.. مثل الروح ينبثق او النور ينبثق او الفكر ينبثق


----------



## كلمة الحق (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

*حرر للمرة الثانية للتمادي في الاسلوب المعهود اياة من هذا العضو *
*للمرة الثانية تفاسيرك الشخصية و تفاسيرك الاسلامية تحت اقدامي لا نعترف بها و تثبت فشلها و خيبتها و تخلفها كل مرة  *
*تجاوب على الاسئلة و تثبت من المسيحية و بالتفاسير المسيحية و بالكتاب المقدس اجمع يا اخبث مخلوق يبقى مكرحب بك *
*اما غير ذلك فبلة و اشرب ميتة و اول انذار لك *
*Athanasius*


----------



## David Paul (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*

Holy Trinity (simplified)



As Human was created in the Image of GOD, thus there would be a scientific Tridimention for Trinity, also the links between the Three Persons of Trinity is similar to the connections between the systems of Human, as the following representation herein;

-First I will talk about the “Father” as He is represented in Human body by the “Brain and spinal cord”(Central Nervous System),therefore the C.N.S is controlling the whole body in association with the Autonomic system via the Sympathetic and Parasympathetic influence, by sending Messages through the Efferent Neurones to every organ and system in the entire body as this system is under the control of the “Father”…
-Second the “Son”(CHRIST) as He is represented by the (Heart)which is under the influence of the “Father” by the (C.N.S),undoubtedly working in a constant dynamic rhythmic and organised automaticity so they support each other in a dynamic relationship, likewise the (Heart) consisted of the Pulmonary and Systemic Blood Circulation that is feeding the C.N.S and the entire body, provided that the venous blood circulation (unoxygenated blood) represents the old covenant while the arterial blood circulation(oxygenated blood) represents the new covenant of Redemption so we can see here the Son manifested by the Heart pumping blood continuously for redemption and life continuity in association with the Father (Brain)…
-Third the “HOLY SPIRIT” that is the outcome of the work of both the Brain (Father) and Heart (Son),represented through the initiated Messages to the entire human body to function,think,move,talk etc.…thus He is Acting for both unanimously ;the human thinking in the (Father)& a pumping of blood by the heart(Christ) in order to generate acts and movement ,etc…
The Holy Trinity is every where not only in human physical body but also through the entire universe and beyond, taking care of every matter in the visible and invisible life…,the coordination between the three is so complicated and can not be separated, adding to that on the contrary there is an” evil black trinity” which is under the control of the beast ,  dragon and  false prophet(revelation) ,living in those rejecting the Transparent White Heavenly Christian Trinity .Such a topic(Triangle of Trinity) is so expanding &  wide to talk about in few lines but this is a simple definition for the Trinity, and is not only a scientific phenomena because it reveals to us the way this life was constructed upon and organised certainly…esp. for those don’t believe in the entire Bible either the Old Testament & The New Testamentl .We don’t need to link spirituality with Science cause GOD is so infinite and endless to put him in a ***** ,and the works of his hands through creation can tell how mighty He is…,in other way the Bible is rich with Basic & advance Science but we look at the Book from a Spiritual side.
And as we could see from this de******ion above that the Three are only One and One Image,adding to the mind that all  vital elements that do exist in the whole universe were created in a Trinitarian manner  for instance an atom which represents the smallest particle in this world is consisted of three elements(Electron,Neu,Prot..)…

Yours in Christ…


----------



## الحوت (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)*



مشعل السبيعي قال:


> *ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام؟*
> 
> بقلم الشيخ أحمد ديدات​



*هو لسه المسلمين عايشن في خيال الهالك ديدات ..!!

لقد نصحه خدام الرب المؤمنون مرات عديدة ليتوقف عن تجاديفه الشيطانية ضد الرب يسوع وكنيسته وكتابه المقدس ..

الا ان ديدات الهالك قد اصر على غيه , وعاند مستمراً على ذات المنوال من نهجه الابليسي في الافتراء على رب المجد ..

الى ان ضربه الرب وعاقبه لمدة تسعة سنوات ( لعله يتوب ويرجع ) ..

فقد اخرس لسانه ..

وشل يديه ..

واكسح ورجليه ..

وجعله كالجثة الهامدة ( ماعدا النفس ) وبعض الاجهزة الحديثة التي ركبها له " الكفار " ليستطيع ان يتفاهم عبرها مع من حوله ..

واليوم ..

اين انت ايها المتكبر المغرور ؟؟!!!

لقد خرس ذاك اللسان الذي جدفت به على ربك الى الابد ..

وتوقفت تلك اليد التي كنت تكتب بها افتراءاتك على كتاب الرب المقدس ..

وسحقت تلك القدمين اللتا جالتا تسعيان للشر والتجديف والكذب ..

صدق الرب : { وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها }
*


----------

